# Official NXT TakeOver: WarGames Discussion Thread



## MC

Tranquilo McIntyre. The title is coming home


----------



## Laughable Chimp

I hope Undisputed Era, Almas, Sane, Black and Sullivan win.


----------



## Mordecay

I think it would be a good show, but probably would be one of the few times the Main roster will actually put a better show than the NXT crew. I am so hyped about the fatal 4 Way, I don't think I have been this hyped for a match since Omega vs Okada I, and WWE wise, probably since AJ vs Cena at Summerslam.


----------



## Jam

I think outside of the Velvet match it should be a good card; Lars extended squash & hopefully Cien wins although I know he won't


----------



## TD Stinger

Takeovers always deliver and this will be no different. My most anticipated match surprisingly is Black vs. Dream.

The jury is still out to see if NXT can do a WCW gimmick justice but I have more faith in them then I would in the main roster. I expect the TUE to win, possibly with a swerve with Strong turning heel or a debuting Donovan Dijak.

Black beats Dream. Lars beats Ohno. Drew beats Andrade.

The women's match is the one I'm the least sure about. They have not tipped their hat to any woman in particular. If I have to pick one, I think it will be Ember, but I wouldn't be shocked if any of them won.


----------



## Old School Icons

I don't really mind any of the results that happen except ANYONE but Sane to win the NXT Women's title. 

We've had over a year of someone from the far east dominating that title and Sane has only been around for a cup of coffee. All of the other three are more deserving.

Black/Velveteen potentially could steal the show from the WarGames match I'm also looking forward to.


----------



## 751161

Was always more excited for WarGames than Survivor Series, but WWE have done a good job of bumping up the card on the main roster now. Which is great for us. Should be a stacked Weekend, with some great matches.

I actually can't wait :mark: The card just looks like it'll be a ton of fun with Black/Dream, The WarGames match itself, Drew/Almas. Although, I really wish Dunne vs Gargano would have made it to the Network, that could easily be MOTN and we won't ever see it. :sadbecky


----------



## Tyler Anthony88

Almas is taking gold at War Games. I'm looking forward to the Dream vs Black match as well, should be an great show as always.


----------



## MC

Tottaly expect Takeover to outshine Survivior series. The 4 way should be great, the NXT title match should be good, the wargames should be hit and miss.


----------



## 751161

MC 16 said:


> Tottaly expect Takeover to outshine Survivior series. The 4 way should be great, the NXT title match should be good, the wargames should be hit and miss.


It probably will. Just because I think they are going to give more time to the matches that should get it. Where as with the Survivor Series card, I'm highly doubtful that AJ/Brock will get the time it deserves due to Brock's current working style.

I can't remember a TakeOver ever disappointing me either, they always take it up to that next level at the special shows. I think the WarGames match itself has enough talent in there to be entertaining. AoP and Sanity are pretty much perfect choices for a match like this, and all of Undisputed Era are good workers. It should be a great & entertaining brawl. I'd be surprised if it doesn't turn out to be good.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

This looks like one of those TakeOvers that looks weaker than the main roster's card on paper, but it will come through and beat it out in execution. I actually really dig this TakeOver card and how unconventional and different it is than the others.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that Gargano vs Dunne will be on the following week's episode of NXT, much like how other pre show matches are for TakeOvers. Johnny is my favorite face worker in the company and Dunne is one of my favorite heel workers. If they are allowed, they are going to KILL IT. Dunne will retain and I think that's a lock.

I'm really excited for Lars/Ohno. Lars has shown a lot of raw potential, and there might not be anybody better in NXT to put a rookie against than Ohno. That guy is a chameleon in the ring and he can literally adjust his style to have a good match with anybody. He is a phenomenal worker and I can't wait to see these two bruisers beat the hell out of eachother. Ohno will probably put Lars over here. 

I don't know what the Black/Dream match will be like, but the build has been so much fun. Dream has impressed me, but I'm really hoping Black wins here. Character wise, I don't think it would make sense for Dream to go toe to toe with the most badass guy in NXT. It would be like Goldust cleanly beating down Stone Cold in the attitude era. Black takes this one.

Almas has really won me over with his heel run and his matches with Johnny Gargano. I think him and McIntyre will put on a pretty good semi-main style match here. Don't see Drew losing, though. This could very easily be Drew's best NXT match so far. Almas will probably win that title eventually, but I don't think it will be here. 

The women's 4 way has me extremely curious. I love all 4 women in their own unique ways, and I don't think I could possibly be disappointed with any of the 4 girls winning. I love Asuka, she's one of my favorite girls, but it is nice to see the NXT women's division getting a chance now. Not gonna lie, I'm really hopping on the Peyton bandwagon here. She has really won me over and I would say that her winning would be my favorite choice. It seems like Ember is getting the least talk out of these girls, but I actually think she will be the one to probably win it.

The War Games match is going to be special. Kudos to NXT for bringing this gimmick back after all these years of people wanting it. I really think this one is 50/50 on either being a complete clusterfuck or a good match. Its really up to the workers and whoever puts the match together to make this one good. NXT has always seemed to come through on their big matches, so they have my faith here. As long as they strike the right pace of big spots, character moments, and big moments, I think this will be really good. I really can't see anybody but Undisputed Era winning here. I can't see Roddy just joining them all of a sudden, but I'll throw a curveball in there. I think Kassius Ohno is going to help them win and join the crew. He is just too damn good to be stuck in the NXT midcard forever.


----------



## Jbardo

Looks like another good takeover on paper. Let?s hope it delivers.


----------



## Jedah

This looked set to outshine Survivor Series but the effort put into the card at the last minute really saved that show. Whatever winds up happening it's going to be a great weekend.

Drew almost certainly won't be dropping the title so quickly after his big comeback story and Almas is probably just keeping the title scene warm before the inevitably feud with Undisputed Era, no matter how ridiculous Cole looks going up against Drew.

With that in mind Undisputed is my pick to win War Games also, even as, again, AoP and SAnity look like they should murder them in seconds. Maybe Roddy turns, don't know.

Black will probably beat Velveteen Dream, but this match might well be a show stealer.

Sullivan probably wins. Good way to promote him as NXT's Braun.

The fatal four way is the biggest question mark. It could also be a show stealer. Anything can happen in it, though I would personally either choose Peyton or Nikki to win as either of them would add new dimensions to the women's title. Nikki would inevitably invite shenanigans with Undisputed Era as their feud with SAnity continues. Peyton would be totally different from Asuka in a chickenshit heel that would set up a good chase for Kairi that could last 6 months.

It's too soon for Kairi to win the title and Ember winning it would feel kind of hollow as it would look like she could only do it because Asuka left. Ember should be called up to the main roster after this in my opinion. Both women's divisions need her truth be told.


----------



## Crasp

For a minute I thought this tomorow night and then remembered it's the week after. Sad times.


----------



## FITZ

I don't really know how excited I would be for this if it wasn't for the main event. 





Old School Icons said:


> I don't really mind any of the results that happen except ANYONE but Sane to win the NXT Women's title.
> 
> We've had over a year of someone from the far east dominating that title and Sane has only been around for a cup of coffee. All of the other three are more deserving.
> 
> Black/Velveteen potentially could steal the show from the WarGames match I'm also looking forward to.


racist


----------



## JafarMustDie

This is gonna be amazing! I wish Pete had a match on the main card though. 

If Almas & Cross win the titles wens3 :banderas


----------



## 751161

JafarMustDie said:


> This is gonna be amazing! I wish Pete had a match on the main card though.
> 
> If Almas & Cross win the titles wens3 :banderas


That match not being on the Main Card is foolish tbh, I'm not going to get over it. Those two guys could have a good match blindfolded.

Like :vincecry Just why :mj2


----------



## MC

Old School Icons said:


> I don't really mind any of the results that happen except ANYONE but Sane to win the NXT Women's title.
> 
> *We've had over a year of someone from the far east dominating that title* and Sane has only been around for a cup of coffee. All of the other three are more deserving.
> 
> Black/Velveteen potentially could steal the show from the WarGames match I'm also looking forward to.


:beckywhat

What does someone's race have to do with anything? That's like saying anyone american shouldn't be the Universal champion after Brock because Lesnar, an american, held it for a year.


I'm calling it, Peyton Royce will win the match.


----------



## Mordecay

Honestly I don't know why some people bring race to diminish Asuka's reign and say Kairi shouldn't be champion because of that, I would have been just as annoyed if a caucasian, a latin or and african american would have gad the kind of a reign Asuka had.

I honestly don't agree much with Bryan Alvarez, but he has a good point about the next womens champion: It should be the complete opposite of Asuka to avoid direct comparisons, so it should be a heel that people don't think deserves to be the champion, she should get a couple of dirty title defenses and the drop the title to one of the other 3 women in that match. Only one girl out of the 4 fits that description :grin2:


----------



## MC




----------



## Dibil13

Really hyped for this show. 



Mordecay said:


> Honestly I don't know why some people bring race to diminish Asuka's reign and say Kairi shouldn't be champion because of that, I would have been just as annoyed if a caucasian, a latin or and african american would have gad the kind of a reign Asuka had.
> 
> I honestly don't agree much with Bryan Alvarez, but he has a good point about the next womens champion: It should be the complete opposite of Asuka to avoid direct comparisons, so it should be a heel that people don't think deserves to be the champion, she should get a couple of dirty title defenses and the drop the title to one of the other 3 women in that match. Only one girl out of the 4 fits that description :grin2:


I agree. The next woman to hold the title should be as different as possible from Asuka. It would probably be better for Ember/Kairi to chase and overcome a heel champ too, rather than just winning a title that was vacated.


----------



## 751161

I'd really like to see Peyton win tbh. I think she'd have some good feuds, and she's a pretty good talker & worker. She's really grown on me as time has gone on, and I think she's more than ready to have a shot with the Title. You could get some really good feuds going there for the future TakeOver's IMO. I really want a big reason to get invested in the NXT Women's Division again. At one point, it was really awesome, and some of the matches we were getting blew me away. Some seriously promising upcoming talent.


----------



## Screwball

It's an interesting card. Lars and Dream making their Takeover debuts, the women's title going from predictable for the last two years to totally wide open now, a focused Andrade, and a resurrected match type. Should be good.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

BAYBAY !!


----------



## Old School Icons

MC 16 said:


> :beckywhat
> 
> What does someone's race have to do with anything? That's like saying anyone american shouldn't be the Universal champion after Brock because Lesnar, an american, held it for a year.
> 
> 
> I'm calling it, Peyton Royce will win the match.


Race had nothing to do with it until you labelled a vast area of the world as one race.

Good job.


----------



## 1990WCW

Well, as if we didn't know it already, there won't be a drop of blood to be found in the Wargames match. 

The promo on this week's NXT that showed clips from a bunch of the old ones carefully avoided ANY shots that contained bloody faces.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Really looking forward to this Takeover, on paper it might not be the strongest of cards but it's a refreshing card. The build for the majority of matches has been solid too, led by the brilliant Black vs Dream feud which has been the clear highlight of NXT for the past month. Giving the likes of Lars and Dream the right to shine on a big stage is a refreshing move.

Sullivan vs Ohno
The only match on the card with no real build, I do find it bizarre that this match is on the card over Dunne vs Gargano. It's a chance though for the casual NXT fans to see what Lars Sullivan is all about, Ohno is the perfect opponent for an occasion like this, he should bring the best out of Lars and you can expect a hard hitting battle. Lars for the win though as Ohno will surely put him over here.

Black vs Dream 
The most intriguing match on the card with the best build. This match could really be a show stealer, we know what Black is capable of doing but this could be Velveteen Dream's big breakthrough match. Patrick Clark is one talented guy who's been playing his character to perfection, he is capable of telling a story in the ring. The story leading up to this has been Velveteen Dream trying to get Black to say his name, "Goodnight Velveteen Dream" as Black hits Black Mass is how I'd love to see the match end.

Ember vs Nikki vs Kairi vs Peyton
This match is well and truly anybody's. The story I want to come out of this is a potential Ember Moon heel turn. Nikki Cross is practically a babyface right now, I'd have her take the title here with Ember coming a whisker away from winning again. Ember's frustrations boil over leading to a heel turn, Nikki vs Ember feud leading into the next Takeover in January. As for the other two, Kairi should be held off from winning it till mid 2018, Peyton could well steal it in heel fashion but I could only see her as a transitional champion. 

McIntyre vs Almas
Really looking forward to this match too, these two are great in ring performers and I expect them to deliver a Championship quality match. Mentioned this a few times over the past few weeks, I'd love to see Almas take the title here. He is on a roll right now, momentum is on his side, the partnership with Vega has been working exceptionally well, it would be stink if they destroyed his and Vega's momentum here. McIntyre as great as he can be has been pretty boring, Almas in my opinion could do so much more with the title. I see no point in hot shotting Cole into the title picture so soon, give Almas a run with the title and have him drop it to someone like Black or maybe to Cole in a Fatal 4-way.

AOP/Strong vs Undisputed Era vs Sanity
Nobody knows what to expect from this match, could live up to expectations and be MOTN or it could be an absolute clusterfuck. Going into it though I can't help but be excited, it's a bold move to bring it back, it's something different for many fans especially the younger generation. You expect the Undisputed Era to win here, will Strong turn heel though...I'm not so sure. The Undisputed Era lacks size, they lack that intimidating factor, adding Donovan Dijak would be the final piece to the puzzle. With Roddy though as good as he is in the ring, he lacks charisma as a face but as a heel he is much better, having him join the Undisputed Era would benefit him but I don't think it benefits the faction as a whole. You'd have four guys all of similar size with no real intimidating factor. What I'd like to see is Strong helping Undisputed Era to victory, but they turn on him straight after with Dijak debuting and beating him down. This then leading to Cole vs Strong at Takeover in January.


----------



## Rdp412

Alright_Mate said:


> AOP/Strong vs Undisputed Era vs Sanity
> Nobody knows what to expect from this match, could live up to expectations and be MOTN or it could be an absolute clusterfuck. Going into it though I can't help but be excited, it's a bold move to bring it back, it's something different for many fans especially the younger generation. You expect the Undisputed Era to win here, will Strong turn heel though...I'm not so sure. The Undisputed Era lacks size, they lack that intimidating factor, adding Donovan Dijak would be the final piece to the puzzle. With Roddy though as good as he is in the ring, he lacks charisma as a face but as a heel he is much better, having him join the Undisputed Era would benefit him but I don't think it benefits the faction as a whole. You'd have four guys all of similar size with no real intimidating factor. What I'd like to see is Strong helping Undisputed Era to victory, but they turn on him straight after with Dijak debuting and beating him down. This then leading to Cole vs Strong at Takeover in January.


That's pretty much how I'd like it to go down. Good call


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm here for the Fatal 4 Way. Ember and Kairi should kill it, and Peyton should throw in some interesting shenanigans with Billie to make it MOTN. I hope the Street Profits get a Takeover spot next time. More people need to know how entertaining they are.*


----------



## Crasp

Rdp412 said:


> Alright_Mate said:
> 
> 
> 
> AOP/Strong vs Undisputed Era vs Sanity
> Nobody knows what to expect from this match, could live up to expectations and be MOTN or it could be an absolute clusterfuck. Going into it though I can't help but be excited, it's a bold move to bring it back, it's something different for many fans especially the younger generation. You expect the Undisputed Era to win here, will Strong turn heel though...I'm not so sure. The Undisputed Era lacks size, they lack that intimidating factor, adding Donovan Dijak would be the final piece to the puzzle. With Roddy though as good as he is in the ring, he lacks charisma as a face but as a heel he is much better, having him join the Undisputed Era would benefit him but I don't think it benefits the faction as a whole. You'd have four guys all of similar size with no real intimidating factor. What I'd like to see is Strong helping Undisputed Era to victory, but they turn on him straight after with Dijak debuting and beating him down. This then leading to Cole vs Strong at Takeover in January.
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty much how I'd like it to go down. Good call
Click to expand...

Strong turns heel and helps UE, then UE _immediately_ turn on him?

So, this leads to a match where both Cole & Strong are bad guys, plus Strong is also an _idiot_? Doesn't seem like such good booking to me.


----------



## sailord

I know this probably won't happen but what if they had Adam Cole win the belt from drew the day before what would happen with the Drew vs almas Match. It will be interesting to see what they do in the match between drew vs cole


----------



## Frost99

Even with _ALL_ the changes to SSeries card this year which it makes it feel less like 2017 but more of WCW Bookings from 2000. I still *TRUST* that NXT will be the show of the weekend from build to wrestler's I *ACTUALLY* care about and invested in. 

Takeover has rightfully IMO out worked the main roster this year from *TakeOver: San Antonio, Takeover: Chicago, Takeover: Brooklyn III* and now I'm sure *Takeover: War Games* will cap off an amazing year for the so called "_minor_" leagues of the E. I mean the return of War Games is enough but add in the NXT title matches, Dream V. Black & now Hero V Larzs and the idea of this card just got better. I'm sure the main roster will put on a great show & it's about time especially with the "Big 4" but I still say NXT is still the only reason I pay the E my 9.99


----------



## MC

Yes, the build for NXT Takeover has been better but I'm in too minds now about which will be better. That's a rarity these days.


----------



## 751161

I think WarGames will be the better Wrestling show. 

I'm more excited for the storylines coming out of SvS, or at least the fallout.


----------



## RiverFenix

I'm not feeling the card as much as other Takeovers. I think it really boils down to a rather heat-less War Games. I just don't feel the rivalry enough between the participants. Imagine War Games containing #DIY, The Revival on opposite sides in some form or another,maybe with Nak and Joe included. 

I think combining the Friday house show and Takeover card would have been a better overall card - 

Cien Almas vs Drew McIntyre (c)
Roddy Strong vs Adam Cole with HBK as Special Referee
Johnny Gargano vs Pete Dunne for UK Championship
Sanity vs AoP vs reDRagon for Tag Titles
Women's 4 Way
Black vs Velveteen Dream


----------



## SengerCJ

I'd like to see Almas win dirty and take the title. With Drew eventually coming out of the feud with the belt in time for New Orleans build. I just find the nxt title matches becoming too predictable. *ducks for cover*


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

SengerCJ said:


> I'd like to see Almas win dirty and take the title. With Drew eventually coming out of the feud with the belt in time for New Orleans build. I just find the nxt title matches becoming too predictable. *ducks for cover*


I had thought Drew would lose dirty then win it back, sending Almas to the main roster.

Otherwise, I don't see Drew dropping the title so soon. Almas is my #1 guy on the show right now, so I'm not sure which I prefer because I at least want to see Almas highlighted on a weekly basis. I don't think the main roster will support that.


----------



## 751161

SengerCJ said:


> I'd like to see Almas win dirty and take the title. With Drew eventually coming out of the feud with the belt in time for New Orleans build. I just find the nxt title matches becoming too predictable. *ducks for cover*


I wouldn't mind that, to ignite a spark under McIntyre and make him feel hungry again. Also, adds some more heat to their feud. A lot of times it feels like it's obvious they are holding the Title until they are ready to move up, so it takes the wind out of a lot of Title matches & they move on to the next challenger.

Like when Drew defeated Roode I knew it was time for Roode to move up.

Almas/Drew could be a decent feud over a series of matches. But we'll see how their match at WarGames fairs.


----------



## Jedah

Honestly, the match I'm most looking forward to is the women's title fatal four way. It's the most unpredictable on the card and should be a wild ride.

The War Games match is either going to be a total disaster or spectacularly great.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

I think this show will be over all better than Survivor Series. Survivor Series has a serious amount of "meh" mixed in with its more high profile matches. This NXT card is pretty solid all the way through.

Ohno will likely put Sullivan over. Probably also have some crazy strong man spot from Sullivan.

Aleister Black will definitely beat Orlando Jordan.

Women's match is a tough call. I honestly think Ember and Peyton Royce might be getting called up within the next several months to bolster the respective women's divisions of Raw and Smackdown. I think they will build Kairi Sane's momentum as it seems they want to invest a lot in her. So, that leaves Cross, who will honestly be very different from any previous champion they have had...which would be interesting.

The Wargames match will likely just be a big mess with some high spots and a fuckery ending and Cole and ReDragon winning. Maybe the Undisputed Era will get a new member as well.

Let's be honest about the title match here, Almas is not winning and McIntyre is unfortunately just keeping that belt warm until Cole wins it.


----------



## Mordecay

Hypeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed :mark::mark:


----------



## Casual Fan #52

Dibil13 said:


> I agree. The next woman to hold the title should be as different as possible from Asuka. It would probably be better for Ember/Kairi to chase and overcome a heel champ too, rather than just winning a title that was vacated.


I agree with this. I am very fearful that they will ruin Kairi by giving her the NXT women's title too soon and overplaying her to the point people get sick of her before they get to know her. She is an amazing talent that needs to get over organically and without a rocket push.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Really looking forward to the weekend of wrestling, and i think this show will be good. Only one that i'm a bit meh about is Ohno/Sullivan, as i really don't see the appeal of Lars right now. Everything else looks great to me though.

Black/Dream is something that i'm massively hyped to see and i never thought i would be, the feud has been so great to watch.


----------



## 751161

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Really looking forward to the weekend of wrestling, and i think this show will be good. Only one that i'm a bit meh about is Ohno/Sullivan, as i really don't see the appeal of Lars right now. Everything else looks great to me though.
> 
> Black/Dream is something that i'm massively hyped to see and i never thought i would be, the feud has been so great to watch.


I feel the same about Sullivan. He just seems like another generic big man, kind of reminds me of Snitsky. Although, I think the match-up will be good & Ohno will bring a good match out of him. It's kind of amazing how well Ohno moves for his weight tbh.

Have a feeling Black/Dream is going to steal the show. If not that, the Women's Fatal 4-Way. I think Drew/Almas will be a good hard hitting contest, but I'm kind of 50/50 on if it'll be just good or great. If these two guys bring their A-Game, then I could see it being MOTN.

Honestly, there is more than a few matches that could steal the show, which is why I'm hyped for this show. Even the WarGames match could really surprise people, there's been a lot of doubts if it'll be good or not, but there's some great talent in there.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Mordecay said:


> Hypeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed :mark::mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Hey yeah, this video is really well done. Shame WWe doesn't always put that much effort into promo packages. The way the pre chorus of the song kicks in with Peyton highlights was great, made her seem like a big heel.

That's how you hype a match.

The other ones are alright.


----------



## Jedah

This is definitely going to be the best wrestling weekend of the year, probably of the last few. The promos were good like usual.



Casual Fan #52 said:


> I agree with this. I am very fearful that they will ruin Kairi by giving her the NXT women's title too soon and overplaying her to the point people get sick of her before they get to know her. She is an amazing talent that needs to get over organically and without a rocket push.


Yeah, they should wait for the WrestleMania TakeOver. That's the time to do it. It's too soon right now.

I personally want Nikki or Peyton to win the match. Both of them would be far different champions than anything we've seen before. Nikki would add something to the feud with Undisputed Era while Peyton would be a good chickenshit heel champion to set up Kairi's big win on April 7th.

Ember winning would just kind of feel like she could only do it because Asuka left. Honestly she should get called up to the main roster after this, maybe even as the mystery partner for SD's women's team.


----------



## sailord

The Fourth Wall said:


> I feel the same about Sullivan. He just seems like another generic big man, kind of reminds me of Snitsky. Although, I think the match-up will be good & Ohno will bring a good match out of him. It's kind of amazing how well Ohno moves for his weight tbh.
> 
> Have a feeling Black/Dream is going to steal the show. If not that, the Women's Fatal 4-Way. I think Drew/Almas will be a good hard hitting contest, but I'm kind of 50/50 on if it'll be just good or great. If these two guys bring their A-Game, then I could see it being MOTN.
> 
> Honestly, there is more than a few matches that could steal the show, which is why I'm hyped for this show. Even the WarGames match could really surprise people, there's been a lot of doubts if it'll be good or not, but there's some great talent in there.


 all those could be motn tho i personally believe the motn if given time won't be seen until Wednesday dunne vs gargano


----------



## Dibil13

I think WarGames will either be really good or a disastrous clusterfuck. Don't see much chance for a middle ground.


----------



## Donnie

Don't sleep on Ohno vs LARS. Hero as been at this a LONG time and LARS has all the potential in the world. I have high hopes for this.


----------



## Mordecay

I suppose the order of the matches for tomorrow will be:

Lars/Ohno
VD/Black
Fatal 4 Way
Andrade/McIntyre
War Games

They may change the first 2 matches, since I've heard good things about VD/Black on house shows, so they may need to put Lars/Ohno 2nd so the girls don't have to follow a great match.


----------



## 751161

Really stoked for tonight :mark:

So MUCH Wrestling action this weekend. Definitely getting the Christmas Eve and Christmas Day vibes here :lol


----------



## 1990WCW

Mordecay said:


> I've heard good things about VD/Black on house shows, so they may need to put Lars/Ohno 2nd so the girls don't have to follow a great match.


I dunno, they seem to put the girls behind the 8-ball more often than not, lol. 

At Takeover: Dallas, the women's title had to follow Sami/Nakamura
At Takeover: Brooklyn II, Bayley/Asuka followed DIY/Revival
At Takeover: Toronto, they had to follow the DIY/Revival 2/3 falls
At Takeover: Chicago, the triple threat followed Dunne/Bate

They were all screwed ?

Now, to the live crowd, I personally don't think ANYTHING can follow Dunne/Gargano; that match will be unbelieveable and may even wear the crowd out a bit for the rest of the evening.


----------



## 751161

1990WCW said:


> Now, to the live crowd, I personally don't think ANYTHING can follow Dunne/Gargano; that match will be unbelieveable and may even wear the crowd out a bit for the rest of the evening.


That honestly could be MOTYC, I'm gutted we are not getting it live on the Network. Taped just won't feel the same :sadbecky The crowd will be red hot.


----------



## Piers

Is the WarGames match for the tag team belts ?


----------



## Mordecay

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Is the WarGames match for the tag team belts ?


Nope


----------



## CJ

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Is the WarGames match for the tag team belts ?


Don't think so.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Who are y'all hoping wins tonight?

I'm rooting for Ohno, Black, Peyton, Drew and the Undisputed Era myself. Though i wouldn't be against Cross winning the women's title either.


----------



## 751161

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Who are y'all hoping wins tonight?
> 
> I'm rooting for Ohno, Black, Peyton, Drew and the Undisputed Era myself. Though i wouldn't be against Cross winning the women's title either.


Agree with the first 3. Although, I've got a feeling Lars will beat Ohno, and Ember will win the Fatal 4-Way, but I'd like to see Peyton have a Title run. Think it's too soon for Kairi & Niki Cross is :meh to me personally. I'd be fine with either Ember or Peyton though.

I'd like to see Almas win the Title in dirty fashion. Would spice up the NXT Title scene, and not make everything seem so predictable. 

I actually like AoP the most out of all of the tag teams, but I can't see them winning because Undisputed Era needs the win & it's possible Roderick Strong turns during the match. I also think AoP might get called up soon, so yeah.


----------



## CJ

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Who are y'all hoping wins tonight?
> 
> I'm rooting for Ohno, Black, Peyton, Drew and the Undisputed Era myself. Though i wouldn't be against Cross winning the women's title either.


Drew, Black, Lars & Peyton. Rooting for Peyton, mainly just to see @Mordecay 's reaction :beckylol

Not really fussed on who wins the WarGames match tbh.


----------



## 751161

CJ said:


> Drew, Black, Lars & Peyton. Rooting for Peyton, mainly just to see @Mordecay 's reaction :beckylol
> 
> Not really fussed on who wins the WarGames match tbh.


I've got a bet with @Mordecay over changing his Avatar & Signature if he loses, so I'd like Ember to win for that reason :sneaky

Got to see him with that Liv Morgan Avatar & Signature. Or I might make him wear the pictures of Ember's Title win :sneaky

(in before I lose, and he gets to decide mine :monkey)


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

The Fourth Wall said:


> Agree with the first 3. Although, I've got a feeling Lars will beat Ohno, and Ember will win the Fatal 4-Way, but I'd like to see Peyton have a Title run. Think it's too soon for Kairi & Niki Cross is :meh to me personally. I'd be fine with either Ember or Peyton though.
> 
> I'd like to see Almas win the Title in dirty fashion. Would spice up the NXT Title scene, and not make everything seem so predictable.
> 
> I actually like AoP the most out of all of the tag teams, but I can't see them winning because Undisputed Era needs the win & it's possible Roderick Strong turns during the match. I also think AoP might get called up soon, so yeah.


Yeah i agree, my hopes don't necessarily match my expectations :lol 

I do think Lars will beat Ohno, as you said before, Lars just seems very generic to me. He's not bad, i've seen so much worse, but that's about as much as i can say. I'm not that massively high on Ohno either but the guy is superb in ring.

Black/Dream has been such a good feud to watch, low key one of the best that they've done recently, i was mortified when it first got set in motion, didn't think it was going to work at all but the two have knocked it out of the park. Black's virtually guaranteed to go over though.

I do make Ember the favourite in the match too, Kairi i don't think has a chance, she's great but as you say, she won the MYC, she doesn't need to win this, she suits a chase more anyway. Peyton and Cross both have reasonable chances. I think if Ember doesn't win the title tonight, there's a chance she might get called up to team SD at Survivor Series.

I wouldn't be against an Almas win either really, it'd be a big surprise, at the minute it does seem like Drew is just keeping it warm for Cole in the long run, which i'm not necessarily against, but yeah, Takeover always has the potential to surprise, eg. Revival winning the belts for the 2nd time, Asuka retaining (At least IMO that was a big shock), Joe beating Nak to regain the belt... So who knows. I do expect a Drew retention though.

I think i'm just hoping for a great match in the WarGames match to be honest. I like all 3 teams to varying extents. TUE probably do need the win the most and i think they have the biggest ceiling at the minute so i do hope they get it. Strong turning mid match is also a decent possibility too it must be said.

Either way i'm really hyped for the event, i think it's going to be a superb weekend, most i've been excited for a wrestling weekend in a long while.



CJ said:


> Drew, Black, Lars & Peyton. Rooting for Peyton, mainly just to see @Mordecay 's reaction :beckylol
> 
> Not really fussed on who wins the WarGames match tbh.


Mordecay's reaction would be off the chain :lol Been a fan of Peyton myself for a while but he's gonna be on a whole different level.


----------



## MC

Made up my mind for tonight, I want Nikki Cross to win, Kairi can win it another time, develop her more before giving her the title. Cross is my pick.


----------



## Mordecay

People wants to see me lose my shit :lol

You know it's coming if Peyton wins :grin2:

Haven't been this excited for a match in a while, the fact that Peyton actually has a chance (unlike in Takeover San Antonio) makes me nervous. I don't want to get my hopes too high though, because it is really likely that Peyton is just there to eat a pin and protect the other 2 girls :mj2. I guess as long as she has a good showing I am good, makes me proud to see how far she has come this year roud.

The rest of the card should be good, but I do think that the War Games will suck, it seems like such a mess on paper. Hope I am wrong.


----------



## Dragonballfan

I'm hoping deep down Ohno wins so WWE can get that shitty Lars character off my screen but they just gotta have their generic monster villains so it's very unlikely. :mj2

I was gonna pick Ember Moon but she seems far too obvious so I'll go with Nikki Cross to win the belt.


McIntyre and Almas, I'm hoping it steals the show besides the Gargano/Dunn match which is actually airing on nxt next week smart job WWE :mark: :mark: but we'll see.


----------



## Jedah

I'm torn between Nikki and Peyton at this point. I'd be fine with either of them.

Peyton would arguably dent the prestige of the title, but she might make more sense for a straightforward long term plan as she would set up a nice chase for Kairi heading into New Orleans. Nikki would be a bit more unpredictable but it would add something to the feud with Undisputed Era and put up a further obstacle in Kairi's path.

It's too soon for Kairi right now and Ember winning is bad for reasons already mentioned. She should go up to SmackDown.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Who are y'all hoping wins tonight?
> 
> I'm rooting for Ohno, Black, Peyton, Drew and the Undisputed Era myself. Though i wouldn't be against Cross winning the women's title either.


*Of course I want Ember to win, but I'll take anyone EXCEPT Nikki Cross :mj*


----------



## Oneiros

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Who are y'all hoping wins tonight?
> 
> I'm rooting for Ohno, Black, Peyton, Drew and the Undisputed Era myself. Though i wouldn't be against Cross winning the women's title either.


My picks are exactly the same as yours :fuckyeah

I think we'll be 60% happy by the end of the show. I see Lars and Ember as favorites.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Legit BOSS said:


> *Of course I want Ember to win, but I'll take anyone EXCEPT Nikki Cross :mj*


:kurtcry2


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Jedah said:


> I'm torn between Nikki and Peyton at this point. I'd be fine with either of them.
> 
> Peyton would arguably dent the prestige of the title, but she might make more sense for a straightforward long term plan as she would set up a nice chase for Kairi heading into New Orleans. Nikki would be a bit more unpredictable but it would add something to the feud with Undisputed Era and put up a further obstacle in Kairi's path.
> 
> It's too soon for Kairi right now and Ember winning is bad for reasons already mentioned. She should go up to SmackDown.


Why would Peyton hurt the women's title? She's one of the most improved women on the roster, turned an adhoc pairing into an incredibly over pairing, and what appears to be a locker room leader aborting to social media.

I think kairi would hurt it the most. She just got to WWE. It would show all the current talent that wwe just hands over titles based on outside accomplishments.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole winning his debut Takeover is all I really care about and I'm about 99.9999% sure that's happening, Peyton winning the title would be icing on the cake.


----------



## MC

Nikki Cross is one of the best wrestlers on the NXT rosters, she deserves this win.


----------



## Crasp

*Dunne Vs. Gargano*
Yeah, yeah, So it's going to be a pre-show match recorded for next week's TV, but whatever. I hope Dunne wins, but more losses for Gargano isn't great. Perhaps introduce some shinanigans. It would probably be the best match on the card if it got to be on the actual show.

*Lars Vs. Ohno*
I don't care. If they can make me care at all about this match, I'll that that.

*Black Vs. Dream*
If it just ends up being another Black showcase, I'll be disappointed after all this build. I hope Dream goes over, and I don't care how.

*Womens' 4-way*
This is easily the match I'm most _interested_ in. My preferential order of winningness would be:
1. Peyton Royce (w/ Billie Kay)
2. Ember on a heel turn
3. Nikki Cross
4. Ember Classic
5. No winner
6. Kairi Sane

I like all the women in this match. I like Ember most, but a straight win doesn't really achieve anything. I think the division needs a heel champ more than anything, and Peyton with the Iconic Lay Cool dynamic would be perfect. It depends also on what the fueds are going forward. If Peyton wins I'd be fine with Ember chasing and winning that way. I'd also be up for Ember turning heel to steal a win at Kairi's expense to spark _that_ feud. Nikki Cross would be a stable choice seeing as pretty much any feud can come out of that. Kairi winning would be shit for her and for the division.

*Drew Vs. Almas*
Drew bores the shit outta me, and Almas is fantastic. I'd _love_ for him to go over here. But mediocrity will win.

*Wargames match*
Ehhh I just hope it's good. In an ideal world I'd have AoP just destory everyone including Roddy.


----------



## TD Stinger

Mordecay said:


> People wants to see me lose my shit :lol
> 
> You know it's coming if Peyton wins :grin2:
> 
> Haven't been this excited for a match in a while, the fact that Peyton actually has a chance (unlike in Takeover San Antonio) makes me nervous. I don't want to get my hopes too high though, because it is really likely that Peyton is just there to eat a pin and protect the other 2 girls :mj2. I guess as long as she has a good showing I am good, makes me proud to see how far she has come this year roud.
> 
> The rest of the card should be good, but I do think that the War Games will suck, it seems like such a mess on paper. Hope I am wrong.


Do you have a thread ready to go like Marky did when Cole debuted? Lol.

Have we seen any photos of the 2 ring setup yet?


----------



## MC

That's what she will be doing by the end of the match kada


----------



## 751161

TD Stinger said:


> Do you have a thread ready to go like Marky did when Cole debuted? Lol.
> 
> Have we seen any photos of the 2 ring setup yet?


I'm sure he has a thread ready to go @Legit BOSS style :beckylol

Speaking of Boss, bet he has an Ember thread at the ready at the very second if she happens to win :lol

Seems a lot aren't expecting much one or the other for the WarGames match. Really hope it ends up blowing people away. Hoping for blood to add to the moment & just a crazy brawl with some big spots off the top of the cage (there has to be a reason they left the roof off). All I want from this match is utter chaos, that's what WarGames should be about. These teams just beating the hell out of each other. Should see some creative stuff with it being two rings. :fingerscrossed


----------



## Cryptvill

Super stoked for this... in fact, most stoked I've been for a wrestling event since I went to Takeover: Chicago.
I am a big fan of Kairi, so I hope she does well in her match -- everybody here is right tho -- it'd hurt the division if she won. Idc tho, I'm fanboying for her win today.
Very interested in War Games. Congrats WWE for getting something right finally.


----------



## Jedah

cesaro_christmas_SOCKS said:


> Why would Peyton hurt the women's title? She's one of the most improved women on the roster, turned an adhoc pairing into an incredibly over pairing, and what appears to be a locker room leader aborting to social media.
> 
> I think kairi would hurt it the most. She just got to WWE. It would show all the current talent that wwe just hands over titles based on outside accomplishments.


Because she's basically a comedy jobber in kayfabe. In terms of WHAT DOES THE SCOUTER SAY ABOUT HER POWER LEVEL she's by far the weakest in this match and the NXT Women's Championship isn't known for weak champions, which is why it's so prestigious At least Ember and Nikki had Asuka shitting bricks and Kairi won the much-hyped tournament.

I do agree though, Kairi winning would be the worst for both her and the division.


----------



## Saiyanjin2

Going to be there tonight, hope Nikki Cross wins the title.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Really looking forward to this should be a good show. Not sure what to expect from the wargames match, should hopefully be a lot of fun. The womens championship fatal 4 way is really unpredictable and that's what makes it exciting. Drew/Almas should be a good match, hoping for a McIntyre win here. Black/Dream should be a good match as well.


----------



## Mango13

Pretty hyped for this show.


----------



## BehindYou

I'm actually staying up to watch this tonight (UK) because I'm hyped for this card. 

Hoping Velveteen Dream gets a special entrance :mark


----------



## RDEvans

Looking forward to Black vs Velveteen, their storytelling/feud has been the best thing on NT ( well Gargano's storyline has been good as well)

I hope Almas wins the title , he's really impressed me the last few takeovers and no offense to Drew he's a great worker and all, but he belongs on the main roster instead of NXT.


----------



## Master Bate

- Want Almas to win

- Velveteen Dream and Alistair Black has had me hooked more so than I ever imagined.

- Hoping for a Roddy Heel turn.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Does anyone think something happens during the Gargano/Dunn match to further his storyline for when Ciampa comes back? Maybe his music plays or he sees a DIY T-Shirt in the crowd and that distracts him :hmm:


IDK what happens between Black/Dream, just hoping for a great match. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Shishara

is there preshow,and in what time it starts?


----------



## Crasp

Shishara said:


> is there preshow,and in what time it starts?


Nah, only for the live crowd, but the preshow match will be part of this next weeks NXT episode


----------



## Mango13

Crasp said:


> Nah, only for the live crowd, but the preshow match will be part of this next weeks NXT episode


What, there is always a pre show for the Takeover events.


----------



## 751161

So fucking stoked for this :mark: :mark:


----------



## MC

It's a wrestlemania worthy PPV!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl

I haven't been keeping up with NXT lately but I always watch Takeover.

Rooting for my man Drew tonight :mark:

Also I like all the women in the fatal 4 way, so I'll be happy with any of them winning (Y)


----------



## Mordecay

TD Stinger said:


> Do you have a thread ready to go like Marky did when Cole debuted? Lol.


Not really, I think I will just stick up to her Fan Thread


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Reading this thread, seems I'm not alone in looking forward to the 4-way women match most out of this. As well as not knowing what to expect about the WarGames - I don't care for the changes they made from the original concept. But I can't think of a Takeover that hasn't delivered the goods. So I'm curious to see how this goes.


----------



## Eliko

*The Clear Winners:

Undisputed Era
Drew McIntyre
Ember Moon
Aleister Black
Lars Sullivan

War Games match & Black/Velveteen Dream will tear the house down.*


----------



## CJ

Mordecay said:


> Not really, I think I will just stick up to her Fan Thread


If she wins I'm expecting a celebration thread :cudi



TD Stinger said:


> Have we seen any photos of the 2 ring setup yet?


----------



## 751161

CJ said:


> If she wins I'm expecting a celebration thread :cudi


Seeing those two rings again is very cool :mark: 

Can't wait until we've got a full crowd. The atmosphere for the TakeOvers is always incredible, and this will be no different. :banderas


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Thinking of watching this live but don't want to be bored of depressed ... I haven't been able to sit through a Take over in like two years.

Few questions .. 


When and why did Strong Join AOP? And does the winner get the tag belts, are tag belts now a threesome thing like LU or more like New day/Freebirds?

Is the ab contest still happening or are we gonna get a classic with Johhny vs. Ohno? 


Does Almas have the chance of winning according to storylines? I think he's hands down the best single's competitor in NXT right now out said of Gargano (in ring wise). Never liked Drew and don't watch much, but Almas not being on top would be a bummer.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Would love to see Almas capture the title tonight, but I don't see it happening. Nevertheless, he's been on an absolute tear and the championship match should be really FN good. 

Black/Dream will likely have a top-tier caliber match. 

Women's Four-Way should be all sorts of entertaining.

WAR GAMES! Very interested to see the booking of this match. Should be a dandy. 

NXT TAKEOVER is HERE, MFs! :mark:


----------



## 751161

Mordecay said:


> Not really, I think I will just stick up to her Fan Thread


Modercay doesn't a Peyton celebration thread set-up :monkey

Keeping those expectations tempered I see :lol

Good luck on the bet


----------



## RiverFenix

No new talent shirts it seems. That was part of the fun of Takeovers for me anyways. 

Can other matches use both rings or is one ring out of bounds? Would it be considered like wrestling outside of the ring and the referee would start a 10 count?


----------



## TD Stinger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> No new talent shirts it seems. That was part of the fun of Takeovers for me anyways.
> 
> Can other matches use both rings or is one ring out of bounds? Would it be considered like wrestling outside of the ring and the referee would start a 10 count?


I need to see someone do this tonight:


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Dammit, I just realized now I have to look at TWO RINGS full of white ropes instead of one. That's 2x worse. :fuckthis*


----------



## the_hound

looking at both the rings, look at the massive gap between the rings, also looking at the cage, it looks like two separate cages for both rings


----------



## Mango13

IceTheRetroKid said:


> *Dammit, I just realized now I have to look at TWO RINGS full of white ropes instead of one. That's 2x worse. :fuckthis*


----------



## Crasp

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o14sCkG7S8o

Pretty great promo from VD.


----------



## Mainboy

Buzzing for this wens3


----------



## TD Stinger

Crasp said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o14sCkG7S8o
> 
> Pretty great promo from VD.


#1. Cathy Kelly, why are we not seeing more of you?

#2. On a card with a Women's Fatal Four Way to determine a new NXT Champion, Andrade vs. McIntyre, and the return of War Games, the match I'm looking most forward to is Aleister Black vs. The Velveteen Dream.

What is life?


----------



## MC

Why is the gap so huge? :lol 


Women's 4 way, Wargames, Almas vs McIntyre :mark


----------



## Mordecay

Anxiety levels through the roof


----------



## Mango13

Charly looks stunning tonight, I feel bad for her though stuck on the pre show panel with the babbling idiot Booker T and the geek Sam Roberts


----------



## 751161

TD Stinger said:


> #1. Cathy Kelly, why are we not seeing more of you?
> 
> #2. On a card with a Women's Fatal Four Way to determine a new NXT Champion, Andrade vs. McIntyre, and the return of War Games, the match I'm looking most forward to is Aleister Black vs. The Velveteen Dream.
> 
> What is life?


It's quite incredible really. I would have scoffed at that match on paper not seeing the build-up. But it's been amazing seeing how motivated & dedicated these two guys have been to making this feud great. It's one of the better storylines heading in to WarGames. Dream in particular has really made an impression on me.


----------



## MC

Small crowd. Is Raw tonight? :lol


Booker T is here. Yeah


----------



## Mox Girl

Booker on the preshow. I'm so sick of him fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Looking forward to this, but without the roof, it's basically a double-cage match. :lol Still looking forward to it, but wish there was a roof..



TD Stinger said:


> I need to see someone do this tonight:


I don't care what anyone says. Sting is so underrated in the ring..


----------



## Mox Girl

Charly looks so gorgeous!!! <3


----------



## MC

ShowStopper said:


> Looking forward to this, but without the roof, it's basically a double-cage match. :lol Still looking forward to it, but wish there was a roof..


Will make it easier to film to be fair. 

SS is tomorrow Booker, not tonight fpalm


----------



## Alright_Mate

Crasp said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o14sCkG7S8o
> 
> Pretty great promo from VD.


:damn he is so fucking talented.


----------



## Cryptvill

I dislike Booker T so much.

So this velveteen dream people are talking much about. I remember his debut, it's nice to see him on this takeover PPV. Do people think he has a chance against such a rising star like Black?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MC 16 said:


> Will make it easier to film to be fair.
> 
> SS is tomorrow Booker, not tonight fpalm


I'm not a cameraman, so I'm okay with it being more difficult to film.


----------



## Mox Girl

I feel kinda bad for Drew, his first Takeover defending the title and he won't even get the main event....


----------



## Cryptvill

I don't know who this 'chick business partner' is, but she is fucking AWESOME for Almas. That's how you use a manager to rise a star. well done.


----------



## 751161

ShowStopper said:


> Looking forward to this, but without the roof, it's basically a double-cage match. :lol Still looking forward to it, but wish there was a roof..


At least we might get some cool spots off the top of the cage on the bright side. 

If nobody jumps off the cage at all though :confused

Although, I hope they don't rely on a spotsfest to try & make the match seem good. WarGames should be brutal brawl, unforgiving & the teams should feel trapped. Please be good :fingerscrossed


----------



## Mox Girl

I am not ashamed to say I have the Dean, Seth & Roman Tough Talker figures :lmao I just collect Shield guy figures haha.


----------



## MC

Nikki Cross kada


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Fourth Wall said:


> At least we might get some cool spots off the top of the cage on the bright side.
> 
> If nobody jumps off the cage at all though :confused
> 
> Although, I hope they don't rely on a spotsfest to try & make the match seem good. WarGames should be brutal brawl, unforgiving & the teams should feel trapped. Please be good :fingerscrossed


You're exactly right when you say it should be a brutal brawl/war type of match. Some blood would set the tone and make sense, but I know that's not happening; unless it's by accident.


----------



## Mango13

God I really hope Peyton wins tonight, all the other women in the match are boring as fuck imo.


----------



## 751161

Ambrose Girl said:


> I feel kinda bad for Drew, his first Takeover defending the title and he won't even get the main event....


I know what you mean, but anything is better than the 3MB hell he was in some years ago :lol 

He's come leaps & bounds since then. Doesn't even feel like the same guy to me.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Predictions: 

Ohno, Black, Royce, McIntyre, Undisputed Era


----------



## Mainboy

Peyton wens3


----------



## the_hound

jesus christ the gap between the rings is huge, ffs can't they just stick with the original concept with the same rules, instead of them puting there own spin on it

used to stay over the road from cross


----------



## 751161

ShowStopper said:


> You're exactly right when you say it should be a brutal brawl/war type of match. Some blood would set the tone and make sense, but I know that's not happening; unless it's by accident.


Adam Cole was busted open the other night, so good chance he gets busted open again.

I usually don't care about blood that much anymore. But WarGames should have blood IMO. A bunch of teams in a cage together, beating the hell out of each other, yeah. Not having blood in this environment kind of kills some of the drama.


----------



## Mordecay

Please let it be Peyton, hell, I can stand another Roman WM main event if Peyton wins


----------



## Mango13

Peyton in that dress :sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Fourth Wall said:


> Adam Cole was busted open the other night, so good chance he gets busted open again.
> 
> I usually don't care about blood that much anymore. But WarGames should have blood IMO. A bunch of teams in a cage together, beating the hell out of each other, yeah. Not having blood in this environment kind of kills some of the drama.


Yeah, I saw Cole bleed the other night, but didn't read about it. Did he blade, or was that an accident?

And yes, in this case, blood makes sense for tonight.


----------



## MC

Mordecay said:


> Please let it be Peyton, hell, I can stand another Roman WM main event if Peyton wins


:vince


----------



## the_hound

just to let you know, this is a pre taped preshow takeover, gargano and dunn is on now according to twitter and the place looks pretty full


----------



## Mainboy

Mango13 said:


> Peyton in that dress :sodone


:sodone


----------



## DJ Punk

I'm just tuning in to watch the War Games match. The other matches don't interest me at all. NXT has lost a lot of star power after Nakamura and Roode were called up.


----------



## Not Lying

I had no idea Booker was this annoying, he needs to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Crasp

This themetune sucks.


----------



## 751161

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, I saw Cole bleed the other night, but didn't read about it. Did he blade, or was that an accident?
> 
> And yes, in this case, blood makes sense for tonight.


I think it was by accident. He was busted open pretty bad, as well.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931349157146656768


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*YESSSSSSS, IT'S CHARLY INSTEAD OF RENEE!!! :woo*


----------



## Mango13

Legit BOSS said:


> *YESSSSSSS, IT'S CHARLY INSTEAD OF RENEE!!! :woo*



Charly always hosts the NXT panels


----------



## Mordecay

DJ Punk said:


> I'm just tuning in to watch the War Games match. The other matches don't interest me at all. NXT has lost a lot of star power after Nakamura and Roode were called up.


NXT now is better than when Asuka, Roode and Nakamura were there :shrug


----------



## 751161

So is Roderick Strong pretty much guaranteed to turn Heel tonight & join UE?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Okay, I got my snacks, drinks, and percocet ready to go. Lets do this!


----------



## Trophies

Wait the women's title has been vacant since Asuka vacated it? That's a long time...


----------



## bme

Since Takeover: San Antonio I've only been watching the ppvs, so I'm going in blind when it comes to the buildup. 

I've found the WarGame matches ok, interested in how WWE goes about it.


----------



## Mango13

ShowStopper said:


> Okay, I got my snacks, drinks, and perk ready to go. Lets do this!



I got my Pizza and Beer ready to go just waiting for the show to start.


----------



## DJ Punk

These rules sound weird as fuck.


----------



## Cryptvill

man NXT is like night and day different compared to WWE. I love NXT, love almost the entire roster and how it's used. Can't wait for War Games / Title match / Velveteen dream vs. Black / 4-way Women's. woohoo.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Mango13 said:


> Charly always hosts the NXT panels


*
I know. I still get excited everytime I see her :lol.*


----------



## MC

The Definition of Technician said:


> I had no idea Booker was this annoying, he needs to shut the fuck up.


You should hear him on Raw for 3 hours straight. 



Are they actually kididng me. 2 start the cage WWE, not fucking three. This isn't even wargames now.


----------



## 751161

ShowStopper said:


> Okay, I got my snacks, drinks, and percocet ready to go. Lets do this!


I'm drinking some Coffee to stay up. Gone are the days staying up until early in the morning was a breeze.

I swear it tastes like shit at night as well.

Definitely getting old :lol


----------



## Mordecay

Well, my internet is shit tonight, cant even stream the preshow on Youtube :fuckthis

I hope you guys can keep me updated here, since it is very likely that I will miss most of the show :mj2


----------



## Mox Girl

These video packages are helping me cos I haven't been keeping up with NXT lately. Thanks for the backstory WWE :lol


----------



## DJ Punk

Mordecay said:


> NXT now is better than when Asuka, Roode and Nakamura were there :shrug


I haven't really been watching tbh. I like Itami and Aleister Black seems cool (don't know much about him), but those two alone aren't enough for me to want to tune in.


----------



## 751161

Ambrose Girl said:


> These video packages are helping me cos I haven't been keeping up with NXT lately. Thanks for the backstory WWE :lol


All of the Video Packages for this TakeOver have been amazing. I've been on-and-off with NXT, and they're so fucking good. Got me hyped for every match :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

The Undisputed Era is such a crap name for a group IMO. It sounds clunky :lol


----------



## Not Lying

MC 16 said:


> You should hear him on Raw for 3 hours straight.


RAW is at 8 am and my classes are at 9 so no time to watch it, and not worth watching it all anw...but I kinda woke up early on this sunday monring as this NXT card seems great. Hopefully it delivers.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This is the same anticipation I used to look forward to with WWF/early WWE PPVs. Haven't felt this in awhile.


----------



## MC

Roddy's character has really improved his he joined NXT.


----------



## Mango13

NXT always has much better music for their shows then the main roster, has that Attitude Era/Ruthless Aggression era feel to it.


----------



## Cryptvill

DJ Punk said:


> I haven't really been watching tbh. I like Itami and Aleister Black seems cool (don't know much about him), but those two alone aren't enough for me to want to tune in.


No offense but how do you come to that opinion? You claim you haven't been watching.

I haven't watched NXT either, just read a bit about it and watch the Takeovers. It looks pretty good to me -- a full card.


----------



## I am the Storm

Haven't been much into NXT for a couple of years now. The roster/cards just haven't appealed to me very much. Still, watching tonight hoping for a fun night.

Enjoy the show, everyone.

*pours a shot of Jack*


----------



## Mango13

For fucks sake, I hope this is the last time we ever see Booker T on an NXT preshow, listening to him babble for 3 hours on RAW every week is enough to last me a life time.


----------



## the_hound

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGFGD5pj03M


----------



## Mox Girl

Man calm down and STFU Booker!


----------



## DJ Punk

Cryptvill said:


> No offense but how do you come to that opinion? You claim you haven't been watching.
> 
> I haven't watched NXT either, just read a bit about it and watch the Takeovers. It looks pretty good to me -- a full card.


I never said it sucks. I just said it lost a lot of star power.


----------



## 751161

ShowStopper said:


> This is the same anticipation I used to look forward to with WWF/early WWE PPVs. Haven't felt this in awhile.


Honestly, this is the first Wrestling weekend in a while where I'm actually glad to be a WWE fan as a whole. Must be a couple of years now.

Not only do we have a good NXT show coming up, but there's an actual main roster PPV worth getting somewhat excited about? Am I dreaming? :monkey

I'll make the most of this.


----------



## FITZ

I hope this pre-show isn't live (don't think it is) Place looks empty and the countdown says the show starts in one minute. 



Ambrose Girl said:


> The Undisputed Era is such a crap name for a group IMO. It sounds clunky :lol


What I find really annoying is the fact that "Undisputed" works perfectly fine as a name for a faction.


----------



## WúlverClub

That arena looked half empty just as the pre-show was ending.


----------



## Mango13

It's starting :mark:


----------



## MC

Booker T makes me not want to watch, thank god he is on the pre show alone. 



NXT Wargames :mark :mark


----------



## the_hound

here we fucking go


----------



## bme

Ambrose Girl said:


> These video packages are helping me cos I haven't been keeping up with NXT lately. Thanks for the backstory WWE :lol


WWE's video packages are a Gift and a Curse

Gift for us cause we can be up-to-date on storylines. 
Curse for the company cause we don't have to keep up with the product on a weekly basis


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Here we go! This is gonna be a good show. I know it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The Fourth Wall said:


> So is Roderick Strong pretty much guaranteed to turn Heel tonight & join UE?


No, you could also expect a Dijak appearance.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I've been out of the loop with anything WWE for a bit, but I binge watched NXT episodes for this Takeover. These always exceed my expectations, although I wish Dunne/Gargano could replace Ohno/Sullivan.


----------



## MC

This package reminds me of Attitude era type promos.


----------



## 751161

This feels like some Attitude Era excitement.

Fucking NXT, man :banderas

Seeing that cage is getting me so fucking hyped :mark:


----------



## bme

Cole, Kyle, Fish, & Drew. 
Never cared much for these guys so NXT has been a no-go for me.


----------



## MC

NXT!!! NXT!! NXT 


I'm excited!!!


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Why do they continue to have Percy as an announcer?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Kassius vs Sullivan up first.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Kassius will win, Cole's gonna need some babyface challengers.


----------



## 751161

This should be a good match. Hoping Ohno can bring a good match out of Lars.


----------



## the_hound

damn thats a pretty bad ass these for lars


----------



## I drink and I know things

Can this guy do anything but squash matches? I'll be shocked if he doesn't win in any case.


----------



## Mox Girl

No video package for this match, so what's the backstory?

I remember seeing that Lars guy when I went to the Performance Center earlier this year though :lol


----------



## bme

I'm digging Lars'theme


----------



## Not Lying

I still wana know Lars' username when he was on WF.. old users just give us the name already... I wana read his posts


----------



## Irrelevant

Idgaf about this match, but Ohno's wearing my favorite color, so I guess I'm rooting for him.


----------



## 751161

You can't tell this guy isn't the second Snitsky?










Now, he just needs his own catchphrase :lol


----------



## the_hound

WTF they have a steel plat between the two rings


----------



## Abisial

A fucking Lil Pump reference, Mauro is trying WAY WAY WAY too hard to seem hip. It's kind of cringeworthy at times.


----------



## wkc_23

What's up with the crowd lol. They kinda quiet.


----------



## Insomnia

Gucci Gang. :lol


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

Love the bruiser feel of this match and its presentation. Ohno has the best strikes in wrestling.


----------



## MC

Now that's a cool entrance. Looks frightening. 


Will be interesting to see if Hero can pull a good match out this guy.


----------



## Trophies

That second ring must take away extra seating.


----------



## Mango13

This is the only match on the card that I don't care about.


----------



## Irrelevant

Ambrose Girl said:


> No video package for this match, so *what's the backstory?*
> 
> I remember seeing that Lars guy when I went to the Performance Center earlier this year though :lol


Judging by the gears; Bloods vs. Crips.


----------



## Abisial

WTF is that knocking sound, really taking me out of the match.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Lars Sullivan coming out party!


----------



## Mox Girl

Abisial said:


> WTF is that knocking sound, really taking me out of the match.


Oh thank goodness I'm not the only one who hears that. Thought I was hearing things :lol


----------



## MC

Hmm, not great noise from the crowd but it was like that at the last takeover where Gargano and Almas turned it on. 

Sullivan looking impressive so far.


----------



## Mango13

Abisial said:


> WTF is that knocking sound, really taking me out of the match.


Glad im not the only one hearing it, I turned down my surround sound for a second because I thought it was something in my house lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Damn. These shots by Ohno are coming off quite vicious.


----------



## Beatles123

What is that faint wobbling sound? Very quiet but its there. Anyone hear it?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

This match is really hard hitting and I love it.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

These strike combinations are the shit. Glad to see Ohno finally getting a good shot at a TakeOver.


----------



## Abisial

I'm not one for "THE LOOK" much but GEEZ Kassius is like a -3/10


----------



## MC

Impressive move from Sullivan, even if he missed it. Nasty shots from Ohno.


----------



## Not Lying

loving this match :lmao

NICE squash!!


----------



## 751161

Ambrose Girl said:


> Oh thank goodness I'm not the only one who hears that. Thought I was hearing things :lol


I've got headphones in & it's really fucking annoying :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Hmm. Not sure how I feel about the win coming so quick after all of those shots by Ohno.


----------



## the_hound

i really liked that hard hitting match


----------



## Mox Girl

Well, that was short :lol Hard hitting though.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

Sad that had to end so soon, but what a badass little match. So much brutality and great striking. Ohno can truly switch up his style to work great with anybody. Lars looked great here.


----------



## Oneiros




----------



## Trophies

If Lars Sullivan ever got called up, he should just say goodbye to his last name. :lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Match was short but sweet as candy. Lars really is gonna be the next big dude.


----------



## Nolo King

Damn, credit to NXT for making what I assumed to be a shitty opener to being quite good. Good start to the show..


----------



## I am the Storm

The match did nothing for me but I may come away from it downloading Lars' theme song on iTunes.:bjpenn


----------



## 751161

That was a pretty fun short hard hitting match. Exactly what I expected.


----------



## bme

Match was really good
Yeah I'm now a Lars Sullivan fan

and his theme is awesome


----------



## Bryan Jericho

ShowStopper said:


> Hmm. Not sure how I feel about the win coming so quick after all of those shots by Ohno.


Was thinking the same thing


----------



## MC

Impressive start from Sullivan. They clealry have big plans for him and he looked strong here. Did it's job.


----------



## Oneiros

Ohno should be the one getting pushed, not Lars.


----------



## wkc_23

Nice little 7 minute match. I dig Lars theme song.


----------



## I drink and I know things

That was about what I expected if things went well. Still, could be my least favorite Takeover match of 2017...


----------



## MC

Balck vs Velverteen dream next???


----------



## AngryConsumer

SAY HIS NAME, BLACK! :mark:


----------



## 751161

Lars seems like a really good big man in terms of ring work. A bit of character, and he could be great. He's kind of generic at the moment, but there's plenty of time for that to change.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Cole's hair, facial hair and face definitely reminds me alittle bit of mid 90's HBK.

:hmm:


----------



## bme

Does the Undisputed Era have a story as to why they're together?


----------



## WúlverClub

Say his name folks, say his name.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Alister and Dream up next. This one has had a very good build up and I'm ready to see these two duke it out.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It's time for Velveteen Dream to shine :drose

I expect him to lose, but he carried the feud, so it'd better not be a squash.*


----------



## DJ Punk

Wish they added the Gargano vs Dunne match to the card.


----------



## Switchblade Club

bme said:


> Does the Undisputed Era have a story as to why they're together?


They are all from ROH


----------



## AngryConsumer

This match is going to be a f*cking blast! :mark:


----------



## Mango13

WúlverClub said:


> Say his name folks, say his name.


----------



## Alright_Mate

A solid showcase from Lars.

Now time for Black vs Dream :mark

I hope this delivers.


----------



## 751161

Damn, Black/Dream already.

Show stealer right here, folks. Strap in. This has had a really good build-up, wasn't expecting to be so hyped for it. :mark:


----------



## MC

Haven't really been into this angle so for but it's intriguing for me. Black is great so this should be a great match.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Didn't Patrick Clark have some kind of pro Trump USA USA asshole gimmick?


----------



## Mango13

Blacks theme and entrance is just so bad ass


----------



## I AM Glacier

Leslie Jones stole Marc Mero's gimmick


----------



## Bryan Jericho

This match and McIntyre's match are the 2 Im not too interested in on the card


----------



## WúlverClub

Black is so over.


----------



## Oneiros

Dopest entrance in WWE :banderas


----------



## DGenerationMC

The Fourth Wall said:


> So is Roderick Strong pretty much guaranteed to turn Heel tonight & join UE?


I kinda doubt it, but then again I would've preferred him joining beforehand so we could've gotten a proper 4-on-4 WarGames against SAnitY and McIntyre. Authors are just middlemen to me.


----------



## MC

HBKRollins said:


> They are all from ROH


But Cole and O'Riley had a blood feud a month before O'Riley signed :lol Oh well




Black entrance is so F'N COOL


----------



## 751161

ShowStopper said:


> Cole's hair, facial hair and face definitely reminds me alittle bit of mid 90's HBK.
> 
> :hmm:


He's definitely got the heart-throb look down. :lol


----------



## Insomnia

This theme! :tucky


----------



## FITZ

I loved that opening match. Just two big guys fighting at a fast pace. What’s not to like?


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

They better protect the hell out of Black forever. He is an absolute star.


----------



## Griselda

I haven't watched NXT in several months but this Alester Black guy seems pretty cool. Velveteen Dream is rather outlandish but from that pre match promo this had fantastic build up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Fourth Wall said:


> He's definitely got the heart-throb look down. :lol


I want to see him given somewhat of 1997 HBK gimmick where he's just a straight-up, profane, asshole. :lol


----------



## bme

Liked what I saw from the video package now looking forward to this. 


HBKRollins said:


> They are all from ROH


Thanks

That's what I thought
Put um together cause hey they've worked with each other before smh


----------



## wkc_23

Aleister Black an absolute star, in the making.


----------



## Irrelevant

:lol at the chaps.


----------



## 751161

Black is just cool as fuck. Everything about him. It's absolute criminal if this guy doesn't become a big deal.

Don't fuck this up WWE :cudi


----------



## AngryConsumer

The Velveteen Dream is HERE. :mark:


----------



## Abisial

Velveteen Dream :mark:


----------



## the_hound

oooooooooooh ok


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Holy shit @ Those Pants.


----------



## DJ Punk

To go from that badass entrance to this...lmao


----------



## WúlverClub

Those are some very Rick Rude-esque tights.


----------



## I am the Storm

Never seen this "Velveteen Dream".
:rockwut

Go Black.


----------



## bme

Ok those tights are lit. 
I'm officially a dream fan


----------



## I AM Glacier

Velveteen's finisher should be giving his opponent scarlet fever like The Velveteen rabbit.


----------



## Trophies

The only Velveteen that comes to mind is the rabbit. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Velveteen > Black


----------



## Cryptvill

Both these guys are cool af.


----------



## Not Lying

Black has amazing presence and i think VD has amazing face and heel potential, could totally see him mocking heels in the future and the fans eating it up.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Holy shit, that outfit :mark

Dream is just incredible.


----------



## Mox Girl

The knocking sound is back fpalm Guess it'll be hanging around lol.


----------



## Abisial

Fix the wobbling...PLEASE.


----------



## MC

ShowStopper said:


> I want to see him given somewhat of 1997 HBK gimmick where he's just a straight-up, profane, asshole. :lol


Like this? 










He is saying suck my dick by the way. 



WTF Dream, nice Rude tribute there.


----------



## Mango13

This knocking noise is back, get your fucking shit together WWE.


----------



## WúlverClub

The dream.. over like hell in the arena.


----------



## 751161

FITZ said:


> I loved that opening match. Just two big guys fighting at a fast pace. What’s not to like?


I knew you'd like the Snitsky lookalike :bryanlol


----------



## Irrelevant

These double rings are gonna throw me off so much.


----------



## Abisial

The Definition of Technician said:


> I still wana know Lars' username when he was on WF.. old users just give us the name already... I wana read his posts


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/241970-elperfecto.html


This is his account. I googled "Lars Sullivan is a mark" and saw another forum talking about him being on there with that name and that account has Lars Sullivan's birthday but 1 Day and 1 Year off.


----------



## 751161

Ambrose Girl said:


> The knocking sound is back fpalm Guess it'll be hanging around lol.


If this is all night fpalm It's amplified with headphones on I swear. This is awful :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

Oh, they switched to the other ring for this match :lol


----------



## wkc_23

Velveteen Dream is pretty over.


----------



## MC

Good mat wrestling so far.


----------



## Mango13

The Fourth Wall said:


> If this is all night fpalm It's amplified with headphones on I swear. This is awful :lol


I have it coming out of 5 speakers and subwoofer it's driving me fucking nuts.


----------



## Nolo King

This should be a heated brawl instead of a headlock exchange..


----------



## bme

Ambrose Girl said:


> The knocking sound is back fpalm Guess it'll be hanging around lol.


Ok I hear it too lmao
Sounds like someone hitting a plastic bottle


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

The Fourth Wall said:


> Ambrose Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The knocking sound is back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it'll be hanging around lol.
> 
> 
> 
> If this is all night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amplified with headphones on I swear. This is awful
Click to expand...

What the hell do you guys think this sound is? It's terrible lmao.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

What timing to pull-off that staredown.

:done


----------



## the_hound

I FUCKING LOVE NXT


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

These two are both so damn awesome. Great characters, great presentation, and they know how to use it in their in ring work. This is pro wrestling entertainment beauty.


----------



## MC

Love this match


----------



## Mox Girl

LMAO Velveteen Dream has the best facial expressions :lol


----------



## Trophies

This show down :lol


----------



## I AM Glacier

haha that weird ass camera cut, i thought he pulled his dick out or something


----------



## steeeee

He’s such a ninja pulling off that flip. Loving the charisma shown by both these guys!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

They're going to have to turn VD face pretty soon.


----------



## the_hound

HAHAHAHA honestly, how can you not love this


----------



## Switchblade Club

Good match


----------



## Irrelevant

I AM Glacier said:


> haha that weird ass camera cut, i thought he pulled his dick out or something


Wouldn't have surprised me :lmao Feud's been pretty homoerotic.


----------



## Mango13

I don't hear the knocking noise anymore, did they finally fucking fix it?


----------



## the_hound

"ASK HIM MY NAME">


----------



## bme

MrWrestlingFan said:


> These two are both so damn awesome. Great characters, great presentation, and they know how to use it in their in ring work. This is pro wrestling entertainment beauty.


And I'm enjoying every moment. Things like this get lost in the MOVEZ and crowd chants


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Man, VD has pretty much trumped Black in overness and it's not even close.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

For all of the people who label me a complainer about WWE, notice I'm not complaining on this thread. This is a quality/entertaining product.

Remember this. :cudi


----------



## I drink and I know things

ShowStopper said:


> They're going to have to turn *VD* face pretty soon.


Unfortunate initials...venereal disease


----------



## wkc_23

Velveteen oozes charisma. Happy to see Patrick doing really well.


----------



## MC

Say his name :lol 

This match is really good so far.


----------



## Mango13

Say his name chants :mark:


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

There's been alot of great character work in this match.


----------



## Mox Girl

Why is he obsessed with Black saying his name though? :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

The storytelling in this is fucking incredible.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

That lionsault press was a thing of absolute beauty.


----------



## Dibil13

Drake is so damn orange.


----------



## Abisial

My boy Patrick gonna have a lot of dick riders now....


----------



## steeeee

Say.. his name!!!!! :clap


----------



## Mox Girl

Man, Black is so athletic, just amazing!


----------



## I AM Glacier

That pumpkin spice ass ref


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Velveteen is making himself a star tonight. He can be the most successful flamboyant homosexual gimmick ever.*


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

OMG this match is awesome.


----------



## Nolo King

There is no longer a story here, just going spot to spot..


----------



## the_hound

HOLY FUCKING HELL


----------



## Irrelevant

That move was dope.


----------



## MC

Impressive move from VT Dream. Wow


----------



## wkc_23

This match is hella good.


----------



## Mango13

This match is fucking awesome


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

THAT DDT! THAT KICKOUT! My God this match is way better than I would have ever guessed.


----------



## Oneiros

Dream's winning me over big time.


----------



## Switchblade Club

This match is way too good, holy shit.


----------



## Mox Girl

This is a great match! So many great spots.


----------



## Dibil13

That RVD tier sell by Black.


----------



## MC

What the hell was that? Amazing :mark :mark


----------



## Insomnia

That DDT!


----------



## AngryConsumer

What a great f*cking match! :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate

This storytelling :mark


----------



## Prayer Police

How do you get tied up on your own like that?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

BLACK.

:mark:


----------



## PraXitude

This match is better than anything the main roster has put on in months (with exception to pretty much anything AJ Styles of course).


----------



## Cryptvill

Amazing match. VVD has a new super fan in me . I look forward to more of him. And ofc Black is awesome.


----------



## Mango13

What a fucking match :mark: :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things

Really nice match!!!


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Dream has some video games moves. lol. This is crazy, sort of long, but it's good to have slower paced nxt matches. Very good match.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

A good feud capped off by a awesome match. THIS is how you do pro wrestling people.


----------



## Abisial

That's a big fuck you to every Patrick Clark hater.


----------



## sailord

what a good match fucking loved it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm perfectly fine with that loss. Patrick did his thing and they preserved Black's monster aura. Everyone looks good here. *


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

That was a great match, really impressed with VT Dream.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That match beats the hell out of anything on the main roster in quite some time.


----------



## wkc_23

I did not expect this match to be this awesome. God, gonna have to watch this one again later.


----------



## Crasp

What a fucking great match!


----------



## the_hound

fuck okada and omega, this match just trumped it in terms of storytelling


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

That match was absolutely amazing. Hats off to Patrick Clark having that amazing of a match so early in his career and hats off to Aleistar for keeping it moving great. The character moments were great, them copycatting eachothers shtick was great, the in ring stuff was great, the presentation was great. Wow.


----------



## Mox Girl

I had no idea what to expect from that, but that was really good :bjpenn


----------



## ShadowSucks92

That was really good. Aliester Black might legit be the best wrestler on NXT and Velveteen Dream really shined.


----------



## Amber B

Velveteen was the real winner though. He's a fucking star. 









Never go to the main roster though. That goes for both of them, actually.


----------



## Trophies

What a match :applause


----------



## MC

Wow, how good was that match. Very good from both moves and story sense. Really good. I wasn't expecting much from Dream, only Black but he impressed me. :mark


----------



## Cryptvill

lmfao enjoy infamy velveteen dream.


----------



## Irrelevant

Dream & Black would be an interesting team.


----------



## Oneiros

Perfectly booked match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Black getting the last word.

:mark:


----------



## Prayer Police

He said it! He said it!!!!


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

That match seemed like an NJPW match. Reminded me of an Omega vs Okada match. First match that has actually deserved the this is "awesome chants" in a long time.


----------



## Dragonballfan

:applause they both were amazing here


ANNNND he said his name that's how you cap a feud :banderas


----------



## Dibil13

Called it


----------



## I AM Glacier

Aleister Black's gimmick is shit posting on 4chan while blasting Norwegian Black Metal


----------



## joeysnotright

Black's been my favorite for a few years now, and I had no real expectations for Dream...man, that was better than I could've expected. Dream has officially made a fan tonight, and Black just keeps entertaining.


----------



## wkc_23

Love the post match when he finally said his name. Great, great, GREAT story telling there.


----------



## bme

Great Match give both guys their due

Besides his segment with Nakamura this was my 1st time seeing Velveteen Dream. If WWE don't screw up they can have two top stars here


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Black/Dream is officially one of the best feuds in WWE this year.


----------



## Crasp

That might well end up having been the MotN.


----------



## Mango13

Funaki in the crowd? thats so random lmfao


----------



## Irrelevant

I really hope Peyton wins.


----------



## Mox Girl

Asuka looked really gorgeous just then.

Women's match time!!


----------



## TD Stinger

Loved that match!

Had a great build. A heel with a simple goal. There was so much character and call backs in that match. And to top it off the action was great too. And it all ends with Black finally saying VD's name. VD lost, but he has a career making performance and still accomplished his goal. That is how you have two talents look good no matter who wins or loses.

And people even started getting behind Dream. Not in a way where they turned against Aleister, but in a way that shows they accepted him in this moment.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Anyone but Sane please


----------



## Lok

The show has been pretty awesome so far! Keep it up nXt!


----------



## The Cowboy!!

Crasp said:


> That might well end up having been the MotN.


Fuck MotN, that might end up being MOTY


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*IT'S TIME FOR EMBER TO WIN!!!!!!!! :woo :woo :woo*


----------



## Mango13

If Peyton doesn't win (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Royce is hot as fuck.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Women's Title Match is up Next. Pulling for Ember.


----------



## I am the Storm

Ember Moon to finally win the damn title? Please?


----------



## Jedah

Fucking damn!

Black/Dream is my #3 WWE match of the year behind Bate/Dunne and Cena/Styles. Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Legit BOSS said:


> *IT'S TIME FOR EMBER TO WIN!!!!!!!! :woo :woo :woo*


The one time we agree. If she doesn't win they need to move her up to the main roster


----------



## wkc_23

Found one of my favorites on NXT


----------



## I drink and I know things

3 excellent wrestlers and Peyton Royce there for eye candy (although she's actually alright in the ring).


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Nikki Cross please, way more match-ups as a tweener.


----------



## Not Lying

hmmm Asuka being there, either Kairi or Ember are winning i think


----------



## MC

Time for Nikki Cross to claim her glory.


----------



## Irrelevant

Nikki is so cringey. She needs to tone it down several notches.


----------



## Oneiros

Ember's got this, surely.


----------



## bme

The Phenomenal Beast said:


> Ember Moon to finally win the damn title? Please?


She needs to win tonight or she's be considered by some to be a bust.


----------



## Mox Girl

Since hardly anybody is backing Kairi Sane, I'll go for her 

I don't like the Nikki Cross version of Sanity's theme tbh.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

Will be happy with any of these 4 girls winning. Love them all. The NXT roster is amazing right now.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Would like to see Ember win. Im ok with Nikki as a second choice


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Whatever happens, Nikki TRASH can't win* :cudi @Chris JeriG.O.A.T @Mordecay @Crasp


----------



## Irrelevant

:lmao What happened to that cameraman?


----------



## Mango13

LOL did the camera guy just fall over?


----------



## AngryConsumer

Peyton Royce's time... hopefully.


----------



## The XL 2

That match told a story. Clark is a future star.


----------



## Dibil13

Women having to follow the probable MOTN yet again:lol


----------



## Insomnia

Nikki & Kairi! :mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club

Oh no she has the pirate wheel


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Can't lie, Kairi Sane has IT !!


----------



## the_hound

i just want to see kari sane surrounded by seamen


----------



## Mox Girl

Kairi is so damned adorable.

I also love her theme :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things

It probably makes sense for Ember Moon to win, but I could see them going with any of them.


----------



## bme

Ambrose Girl said:


> Since hardly anybody is backing Kairi Sane, I'll go for her
> 
> I don't like the Nikki Cross version of Sanity's theme tbh.


 Haven't seen Kairi's work but 3 title match loses for Ember Moon wouldn't be good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Huge pop for Royce. Wow.


----------



## Irrelevant

That pop for Peyton :mark


----------



## FITZ

I was super impressed with both of them after that match. 

I got a text from my brother questioning how the annoying guy on Tough Enough could be so good.


----------



## Trophies

Pirates of the Caribbean?


----------



## Oneiros

Beautiful theme.


----------



## Crasp

I think Kairi is going to win, what with Funaki, Asuka, etc in the crowd...


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

That pop tho. Tonight seems like the night of the crowd appreciating heels who have busted their ass. I bet Almas is pretty over later, too.


----------



## Mango13

Peyton wens3 :sodone


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Ember's coming out last :drose*


----------



## AngryConsumer

Peyton is bangin'! :homer


----------



## Mainboy

Peyton :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## MC

Somewhere Mordecay is going mental at the pop for Peyton.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Peyton Royce is ridiculously hot. She got the biggest pop, too.


----------



## wkc_23

Peyton Royce is hot as hell


----------



## Switchblade Club

ShowStopper said:


> Peyton Royce is ridiculously hot. She got the biggest pop, too.


Lets hope she wins :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

So many Undisputed Era shirts in the crowd :mark:


----------



## Irrelevant

Ember would be amazing if her character wasn't so bland.


----------



## MC

This match should be good from reports :mark


----------



## steeeee

Peyton :done :done :done :done :done


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Damn, Ember is athletic as fuck.


----------



## Ace

Excellent Black-Dream match, both of them are stars.


----------



## KITD

Are they changing rings each match?


----------



## Dibil13

If Ember doesn't get it here she probably never will.


----------



## the_hound

kev owens


> I think plenty of people will be saying your name for years to come. @VelveteenWWE


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Um....

ouch?


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

This match its nuts. RIP Nikki's back.


----------



## the_hound

hahaha "two burds with one stone"


----------



## Trophies

Powerbomb on the outside...damn.


----------



## MC

Fuck me that powerbomb splat.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*LETS GO EMBER!!!!!!!!! :woo*


----------



## the_hound

KICKED IN THE TITS


----------



## Mox Girl

Lot of purple in the hair going on in this match :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

That was a cool sequence there - Ember leapfrogging Kairi and Kairi spears Peyton.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Nice spot. Good match thus far.


----------



## Ace

Black is what Balor's marks think Balor is.

Black is mysterious and cool af, from his voice, to dark character and moveset, it's all fantastic.

Future World Champion no fucking doubt.

Hope Vince doesn't fuck Dream and Black up.


----------



## wkc_23

Tit kick :lol


----------



## Not Lying

Beautiful :mark: :mark:


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Wouldn't mind any as champion but it's Ember's time.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

This match has been nonstop! Everybody is delivering on this show.


----------



## Mox Girl

I think it's cool how all the girls in this have their fanbases, so everybody is getting a good reception.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

This match has been good. These girls are killing it.


----------



## Ace

The Raw Smackdown said:


> This match has been good. These girls are killing it.


 SS doesn't stand a chance :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

DAMN, that was close!!


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

SOOOO DAMN CLOSE.


----------



## Trophies

Sane almost missing her spot there. :lol


----------



## MC

Great near fall

Cross with those great neck breakers


----------



## I am the Storm

MOON WINS!:dance


----------



## Mox Girl

Well done, Ember!!!!!


----------



## Mango13

Fuck (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻)


----------



## the_hound

that was short, that was mental, that was fun


----------



## Switchblade Club

All 4 girls killed it. Great match!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Good match. Thought it would go longer, though. Still good match, and congrats to Ember and her fans. She's awesomely athletic in there.


----------



## Irrelevant

Welp. Good for Ember. Good match too.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

FINALLY! Should have happened against Asuka but damn good to see!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

YAAAAAAAAAAAY! EMBER MOON IS THE NEW NXT WOMEN'S CHAMPION!


----------



## epfou1

Lame. Great match. Shit choice as champ


----------



## Trophies

Finally Moon wins it. Great match. :applause


----------



## I AM Glacier

We're finally going to let Ember win, but the announcer is going to botch the announcement


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Really enjoyed that match, probably my MOTN so far


----------



## Trifektah

Ember Moon is fucking trash.


----------



## the_hound

RONDA ROUSEY??????????????????


----------



## Not Lying

The future of women wrestling is bright !! :mark: 

Short match, but great!


----------



## Dibil13

Why didn't they just do this in Brooklyn fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Nice touch having Asuka hand her the belt.


----------



## JDP2016

Asuka should kick her in the head just for the hell of it.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

I have no problem with that result. WWE actually giving someone a big moment in their home state? Ember has been chasing this belt forever and if they would have waited much longer, she would lose a lot of luster. Kairi was great in this match but I was really getting "too soon" vibes. Same to a lesser degree with Nikki. It really felt like it was Payton's night, but it also felt like Ember's. I definitely think Payton is getting that belt some day.


----------



## Mox Girl

So cute seeing Asuka give Ember the title


----------



## Victor Chaos

Fuck Ember Moon tbh.


----------



## Nolo King

"Hey Ember, I'm bored with the belt, there you go!"


----------



## Insomnia

Good match.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Nikki looking over and waiting fpalm


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Enjoyed that match, happy for Ember to get the win.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt/2269393-here-your-winner.html
*
YES!!!!!!!! EMBER FUCKING DID IT!!! I KNEW IT!!! I BELIEVED!!! I NEVER GAVE UP!!!! JOHN CENA IN THIS BITCH!!!!
@Chris JeriG.O.A.T @Crasp IT'S TIME TO PAY UP!!!!!!!!









THAT'S RIGHT ASUKA, BRING YA ASS OUT HERE AND GIVE HER WHAT SHE DESERVES!!!! HEAD BITCH IN CHARGE!!!! YES!!!!!!!!! :woo :woo :woo*


----------



## the_hound

ffs with nxt you never know who's going to show up


----------



## safc-scotty

Hopefully Ember can develop some sort of character now to go with the ring work.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Amazing precision on that move by Ember. In other news, Peyton Royce has really improved.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Two great matches in a row


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Finally :mark:


----------



## bme

Ok match
The finish was insane


----------



## Oneiros

Love socially awkward Asuka.


----------



## JDP2016

Dibil13 said:


> Why didn't they just do this in Brooklyn fpalm


Maybe they planned on her winning the title from Asuka in November but the injury changed plans.


----------



## MC

Short but good. My last fav won the match but I don’t mind too much, she is good. Nikki looked great, so did Peyton.


----------



## Mox Girl

Already ad for the next Takeover. Let us get through this one first WWE :lol


----------



## Nolo King

All it will take is one catchy butt joke to really derail Ember when she makes it on the RAW roster. Just something to think about..


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Bryan Jericho

KO in the house!! And JOE! JOE! JOE!


----------



## Mordecay

Well, what can I say? Good match though, and at least Peyton didn't took the pin. Funny enough, I feel like, at least during the entrances, Ember was the least over of the 4. Anyways, gonna take my :loss like a champ.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

KO ROCKING THAT UNDISPUTED !!!


----------



## Trophies

KO and Joe :mark


----------



## I drink and I know things

JDP2016 said:


> Asuka should kick her in the head just for the hell of it.


In the moment, I actually thought she may do that.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Loved that ending. Happy for Ember I've really grown to like her alot.


----------



## Mox Girl

DREW TIME!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Drew vs Almas up Next. I like Drew but I wouldn't be opposed to Almas winning this.


----------



## MC

KO supporting his ROH alumni. JOE JOE JOE :mark


----------



## Not Lying

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Love socially awkward Asuka.


Man i laughed at Asuka wanting to raise Ember's hand and Ember advancing and Asuka was so confused, she followed her, grabbed her hand by force and raised it :lmao


----------



## Oneiros

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> KO ROCKING THAT UNDISPUTED !!!


It's that rushmore love baybayyy


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Adam Cole's placeholder v. Almas !!


----------



## Jedah

Ember wasn't my first choice and I think Asuka will hang over her but I can see a good rivalry forming with Kairi leading to the WrestleMania TakeOver. Kairi didn't win and that's what's most important for the division right now.


----------



## Mango13

Still disappointed they aren't using his old theme. It's so much more bad ass then his current one imo.


----------



## wkc_23

I'm probably the only one that forgot about the NXT Championship match :lol :lol 

I was ready for War Games.


----------



## Mox Girl

I hope Drew doesn't lose. Maybe I should have made an avatar bet for this match lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Rosita is banging.


----------



## the_hound

telling you right now kay lee ray is going to get involved with this feud


----------



## AngryConsumer

*TRANQUILO*


----------



## bme

I know Almas won't win (gotta have Cole/Drew) so hopefully this match is good.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The next takeover is in Philly ?!?! It's clear Cole is winning now, that's where he won his first ROH World Title and made his return to ROH in 2015.


----------



## wkc_23

Zelina is bad :book


----------



## Bryan Jericho

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Adam Cole's placeholder v. Almas !!


Has to keep that title warm for....ADAM COLE BAYBAY!!


----------



## I drink and I know things

Almas has a spiffy outfit on and Zelina Vega has an ass that is well beyond spiffy.


----------



## Mox Girl

Zelina is so short, I imagine if I was a manager, that's what I'd look like next to them :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

:rollins FIRST NXT World Champion.

:mark:


----------



## MC

The Ingobernable is here :mark


Drew wearing the kilt :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

Drew's theme is meh.

But Drew in a kilt makes up for that


----------



## Dibil13

Drew looks like such a badass.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Have high hopes for this match, these two are capable of beating the shit out of each other.


----------



## wkc_23

That NXT Championship belt looks great around Drew


----------



## AngryConsumer

DO THE DAMN THING, ALMAS! :mark:


----------



## Ace

Dream-Black *** 3/4
Fatal 4 way *** 1/2


----------



## Insomnia

Zelina! :krillin3


----------



## MC

Scotland having a good showing on NXT, got a scot in the womens AND NXT Title


----------



## Lok

I feel like Drew dwarfs the rest of the roster. :lol Dude is a beast!


----------



## JDP2016

Vega must be fun to throw around.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Man I'm so hyped for The Undisputed Era


----------



## KITD

MC 16 said:


> Scotland having a good showing on NXT, got a scot in the womens, NXT Title and the main event


Dain is Irish


----------



## I AM Glacier

HE'LL MAKE YOU PAY WITH THE BOOT 

Actually sir, it's a chip reader ... so ...


----------



## MC

Almas :mark


----------



## Oneiros

Almas pulling a Naito.


----------



## Ace

How tall is Drew? He's towering over Cien and Zelina.


----------



## MC

KITD said:


> Dain is Irish


Fuck, I knew it was one of then.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

Lok said:


> I feel like Drew dwarfs the rest of the roster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude is a beast!


Drew on the main roster will be great. I think he would look great against the likes of Joe, Strowman, Roman, and Brock.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Drew is such a boring champion


----------



## Not Lying

Drew is a beast. 

6 ft 5 my ass, he's definitely taller.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

Glad the crowd bood out those 3MB chants. They've been great but no need to start being cheeky bastards now. And DESTINO!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl

Law said:


> How tall is Drew? He's towering over Cien and Zelina.


6'5" I believe.

I've met him, I'm 5'3" and he absolutely dwarfed me :lmao


----------



## CesaroSwing

Almas should get a push


----------



## I drink and I know things

Was there a 3MB chant? If so, why the fuck try to ruin a Takeover match with a chant like that?


----------



## RapShepard

That reverse Alabama slam was nice, Almas is nice tho


----------



## the_hound

jesus christ this match is crazy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Drew has a far more impressive look these days than he did in his first go-around in WWE.


----------



## MC

Shouldn't Almas be focusing on the leg rather the arm?


----------



## Trophies

Dat moonsault!


----------



## Not Lying

RapShepard said:


> That reverse Alabama slam was nice, Almas is nice tho


The inverted tornado DDT was very well executed!

that moonsault :mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club

Andrade is so underrated


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> 6'5" I believe.
> 
> I've met him, I'm 5'3" and he absolutely dwarfed me :lmao


 I thought he was 6'3-6'4 like Roman :lol

Only yesterday when I saw him next I realized he was taller.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Almas is so f*cking sharp! :mark:


----------



## Mango13

I'm so glad they brought Ranallo back, he reminds me of JR he puts so much passion and emotion into all the matches he commentates.


----------



## RapShepard

The Definition of Technician said:


> The inverted tornado DDT was very well executed!
> 
> that moonsault :mark:


Yeah I haven't paid attention to Almas at all been slacking on NXT, man this one of those matches were I'm just shaking my head for not realizing how dope he is. I had just pinned him as the guy that puts folk over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Mango13 said:


> I'm so glad they brought Ranallo back, he reminds me of JR he puts so much passion and emotion into all the matches he commentates.


Agreed. Mauro, Graves, and Nigel are the best announcers WWE has these days. They're all good.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

This is my favorite TakeOver NXT Title match we have had in a while. This show has been amazing top to bottom!


----------



## Ace

Amazing moonsault :banderas


----------



## Not Lying

This is Drew's best match since coming back right?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I can't wait for Cole/Drew, match is gonna be awesome.


----------



## bme

Damn the future shock gets a 2 count? Dat used to be death


----------



## wkc_23

This match is actually good :bjpenn


----------



## MC

Nice dead lift Powerbomb from Drew. 


Decent match here, Almas is doing so good tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl

C'mon Drew!!! :woo


----------



## RapShepard

ShowStopper said:


> Drew has a far more impressive look these days than he did in his first go-around in WWE.


Yeah he definitely grew into his size. Surprised Vince isn't gunning for him on the main roster. That's going to be a easy story Vince's chosen one reaching that potential. Hopefully they don't screw it.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Oh my god this is awesome.


----------



## AngryConsumer

They almost had me there! Wow!


----------



## Trophies

Zelina :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

Noooooooooooooo


----------



## the_hound

here she come kay lee ray


----------



## MC

Greta near fall there. This match though!!!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Shit. It's like now IDK who's gonna win this.


----------



## Prayer Police

haha, Almas helped her out on the rope break.


----------



## KITD

naughty words Drew


----------



## RapShepard

That was a nice sell. That's up there with how Rikishi sold clotheslines holy fuck.


----------



## Mango13

Once again Takeover is delivering on an awesome event, Survivor Series may have a decent card but good luck topping this.


----------



## wkc_23

I thought Andreas won it right there


----------



## AngryConsumer

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

WHAT?!?!


----------



## the_hound

holy shit WTF


----------



## Mox Girl

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

What a fucking match.

:mark:


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Andrade is champ! That is awesome. If that main event delivers this has to be WWE show of the year.


----------



## PraXitude

Cien won? He fucking blows lol


----------



## Nolo King

Holy shit, wasn't expecting this. Drew must be getting a call up!


----------



## Switchblade Club

HOLY SHIT.

Finally NXT has been saved


----------



## Bryan Jericho

WTF?! This is as bad as Jinder winning the WWE title.


----------



## MC

Si Si Si Si Si :mark


FUCK YES YE SHE WON


----------



## bme

Almas won? 

ALMAS WON


----------



## RapShepard

Yooo that's what's up, Orton is going to be pissed though lol. That made me a fan of Alma's, I need to get back on NXT clearly


----------



## Alright_Mate

Yessssssssssssssss, what a decision, one of the best decisions NXT has ever made.


----------



## Not Lying

WTF JUST HAPPENED !!!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

No Fucking way...They put the belt on Almas. I was NOT expecting that. But you know what? It was the right decision because he had all the momentum in the world.


----------



## Trophies

Drew loses the title already...hmm :lol


----------



## Dibil13

Whoa.


----------



## Mox Girl

The only way I will accept this is if Drew is going to the main roster soon :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

@Donnie you were right!

He actually fucking won? Damn.


----------



## AngryConsumer

WELL FUCKING DESERVED! 

*TRANQUILO*


----------



## Dragonballfan

Bryan Jericho said:


> WTF?! This is as bad as Jinder winning the WWE title.


Cien is 100000000000x the wrestler Jinder is :ha


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

SI! SI! SI! SI! Felt it would go this way. i mean dirthseets said he'd be called up like months ago, but it makes sense he's NXT champ. 

3) Gargano
2) Black
1) ALMAS!


----------



## Crasp

ALMAS!








WOOOOOO!


----------



## Lok

Holy crap!


----------



## Serthhi

Was not expecting Almas to win. Wow.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

Andrade's NXT story has been great. Everybody was talking about how money he was and I thought he was the most bland guy on the roster when he debuted. Look where he is now. This guy is amazing. It is crazy how NXT has made this guy their version of Naito. Underwhelming face run, heel turn, climbing to finally get success. The parallels are crazy.


----------



## Not Lying

DID WWE JUST CAPITALIZE ON A GUY'S MOMENTUM???


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Cien drops the title.

:lol


----------



## MC

Drew is injured hence the swearing, I think.



But The Ingobernable is NXT Champ :mark :mark :mark


----------



## DGenerationMC

Amazing turn around by Almas in NXT, seems like fitting exclamation point on his run. Dare I say, he "deserves" it. 

McIntyre might get it back or we'll be seeing Andrade hold it for awhile so Gargano get do a redemption story to get it from him. Then again, Black is rising fast. Don't know where that leaves Cole and Roddy. This little bit of unpredictability proves that NXT is on their back to that awesome 2014 form.


----------



## the_hound

drew legit injured???


----------



## safc-scotty

Well deserved. Almas has been NXT's MVP over the last 6 months or so and the pairing with Zelina is gold.


----------



## bme

good match

I've like Almas' matches with Strong & Gargano so I'm cool with this


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Wow


----------



## LucasXXII

UUUUTYYYYYRRAAAAAAGGGFHGGG

Almas deserves this!!!


----------



## Trifektah

Cien is awesome.


----------



## Oneiros

I actually was rooting for Drew because I thought they should save Almas' title win for when he was hotter, but damn I didn't know he was so over. So I completely support this decision.

It has been a very good Takeover so far. Let's see if the main event follows the pattern.


----------



## Ace

Damn that match was great

****

This show has been superb.

Dream-Black *** 3/4
Fatal 4 way *** 1/2
Cien v Drew ****

War games still left :sodone


----------



## sailord

Fuck ya Almas wins


----------



## SAMCRO

Drew getting called up is the only way this makes any sense. Only option for the next champion is Aleister Black i guess, but i really thought Adam Cole was gonna be the one to take the belt off Drew.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

:wow Was not expecting that


Drew Mac tho :kobelol


----------



## wkc_23

I could see Gargano being his next opponent.


----------



## Dibil13

Drew getting hotshotted to the main roster maybe?


----------



## Switchblade Club

3 great matches in a row :mark:

Jeeez, best show the WWE has put out this year.


----------



## Not Lying

Drew selling that loss very well!


----------



## AngryConsumer

What a f*cking great decision to put the belt on Almas! Hats off once again, NXT!


----------



## bme

I thought Almas turning down a spot on WWE2K18 meant he was leaving soon but I guess not.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Zelina is hot and talented. What a great combo. 

:drose


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jesus, NXT has jumped the shark. A dude with zero charisma is the new champ.


----------



## coreysamson

HOLY SHIT!!!!


----------



## I drink and I know things

Bryan Jericho said:


> WTF?! This is as bad as Jinder winning the WWE title.


Except for the part where Almas is an excellent wrestler and Jinder is fucking terrible...


----------



## Dragonballfan

DGenerationMC said:


> Amazing turn around by Almas in NXT, seems like fitting exclamation point on his run. McIntyre might get it back or we'll be seeing Andrade hold it for awhile so Gargano get do a redemption story to get it from him.
> 
> Don't no where that leaves Cole and Roddy.


Maybe Cole wrestles Roddy next ppv then we get a triple threat or fatal 4 way at WM weekend Takeover for NXT title :hmm


----------



## MC

los ingobernables rule the world :mark


----------



## Jedah

Was not expecting that. Was Drew working injured?

Gotta wonder what happens now with Undisputed Era. :hmmm


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

As usual this has been an awesome Takeover. This will piss all over Survivor Series.


----------



## Crasp

PPV of the YEAR!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Where does this leave Cole ? :hmm


----------



## American_Nightmare

I actually miss Jinder as champ.


----------



## the_hound

YASSSSSSSSSSSSS MONDAY NIGHT RAW THEME


----------



## KC Armstrong

I drink and I know things said:


> Except for the part where Almas is an excellent wrestler and Jinder is fucking terrible...



An excellent wrestler with zero charisma. He should be on 205 Live, not the NXT Champion.


----------



## bme

MC 16 said:


> los ingobernables rule the world :mark


and I just bought the shirt Thursday to rep the stable.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Wondering if this means Drew is heading to the main roster sooner than we thought?


----------



## Jedah

SAMCRO said:


> Drew getting called up is the only way this makes any sense. Only option for the next champion is Aleister Black i guess, but i really thought Adam Cole was gonna be the one to take the belt off Drew.


Or he was really working injured.


----------



## Switchblade Club

KC Armstrong said:


> An excellent wrestler with zero charisma. He should be on 205 Live, not the NXT Champion.


I can't take you seriously with John Cena and the Miz as your favourites LOL


----------



## DGenerationMC

No HBK-Gargano segment? I was actually looking forward to the ab contest.


----------



## RiverFenix

Drew looked legit hurt after the match, and you saw a doc running down to ringside as Almas was exiting. He didn't look hurt during the match, so it might have been on the Super DDT finish spot. If anything I hope it's just a dislocated shoulder and nothing broke or torn.


----------



## Mordecay

I guess that's why Peyton didn't win, they couldn't have back to back upsets.

Glad for Andrade, he has been doing great as of late


----------



## coreysamson

HOLY SHIT!!!!

I'm still legit shocked that Almas won the NXT title. Like, Jinder Mahal at Backlash level of shocked. Not that I am against it by any means but I never would have guessed Cien would be NXT champ, that he'd be the low profile talent like Elias, moving up to Raw or SD randomly.

Holy shit, that's pretty wild! Wonder where Drew goes from here though. Maybe he's main roster bound sooner or later, going the Kevin Owens route, a quick trajectory. It's pretty packed right now but Drew on Raw against Strowman, Reigns, Joe, and maybe even Brock would be fucking sweeeet.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

The War Games Match is up next. I think this is gonna be a huge clusterfuck match similar to the TLC main event...Well not quite up to that level but it'll be a sight to see.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Where does this leave Cole ? :hmm


Cole won't care who the champion is though right? So maybe he still gets the title at the next Takeover? Or someone else could be champion before next Takeover for Cole to face


----------



## KITD

KC Armstrong said:


> An excellent wrestler with zero charisma. He should be on 205 Live, not the NXT Champion.


Why should a 215 wrestler be on 205 Live?


----------



## MC

Cool purge sirens


----------



## RapShepard

Bruh Adam Cole's head is soooo fucking big


----------



## FlashPhotographer

Bold prediction: Drew makes an appearance (and in effect, turns heel) tomorrow night on SS


----------



## Trifektah

I'm 80% sure I could kick Adam Cole's ass.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

Dear WWE,
I would love to see Gargano vs Almas in a 2/3 falls match for the World Title in a TakeOver match. Maybe you could do it at the Quicken Loans Arena in Cleveland. Thank you. 
Your fan,
~ Mr Wrestling Fan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Having Paul Ellering there who was in the first War Games is such a cool touch.


----------



## MC

Jedah said:


> Or he was really working injured.


Looked like it, they had to mute his swearing throughout the match, last time they did that Big Cass was injured.


----------



## PraXitude

NXT has the best soundtracks! I've been hearing this Power Trip band a lot lately on XM. They're solid USA thrash metal!


----------



## Switchblade Club

ShowStopper said:


> Having Paul Ellering there who was in the first War Games is such a cool touch.


NXT does all the little things right


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Dustin and Arn in the crowd. Thats cool that they're there for the War Games


----------



## RiverFenix

Problem with Drew McIntyre is that he's too damn big for NXT roster. Even when fighting Undisputed Era 1-on-3 it looked like a fair fight because he's so friggin huge. 

Given next Takeover is night before RR, I figured he'd have dropped it then and redebuted in the Rumble Match the next night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DUSTIN & ARN.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## the_hound

shark cages LOOOOOOOL


----------



## wkc_23

Roddy being with AOP is just so weird and out of place:lol


----------



## Mox Girl

I hope Drew's not injured


----------



## KC Armstrong

HBKRollins said:


> I can't take you seriously with John Cena and the Miz as your favourites LOL


Of course not. I mean, John Cena wishes he could be as good as Cien Almas one day.

NXT crowds are hilarious. 

:duck


----------



## Nolo King

I forgot how convoluted this match is.. wow


----------



## wkc_23

This has MOTYC written all over it.


----------



## RiverFenix

Almas vs Gargano in Philly for NXT Title - would it be too obvious that a Psycho Killer would make his return to cost Johnny the win?


----------



## I drink and I know things

KC Armstrong said:


> An excellent wrestler with zero charisma. He should be on 205 Live, not the NXT Champion.


I actually don't think he'll go down as one of the better NXT champs or anything like that, but comparing him to fucking Jinder (who lacks both charisma AND in ring ability) is fucking laughable. 

Also, Almas may not ooze charisma, but he's light years ahead of Jinder in that category as well.


----------



## Mox Girl

It's funny with this being 3 man teams, this might have been a perfect match for The Shield :lol


----------



## Irrelevant

PraXitude said:


> NXT has the best soundtracks! I've been hearing this Power Trip band a lot lately on XM. They're solid USA thrash metal!


Yeah I don't even really like rock music, but I liked the song they had in the women's promo video.


----------



## I am the Storm

Because of EY, I'm rooting for SAnitY here.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ADAM COLE BAYBAY !!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

wkc_23 said:


> Roddy being with AOP is just so weird and out of place:lol


It really is.


----------



## RapShepard

Eric Young's career character arc is so interesting from Team Canada member with Roode and Petey, to Super Eric, to the guy helping Abyss, to this. Would love to see Max Landis do a video on him like he did for HHH


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Wow at that reaction for Cole. Holy shit.


----------



## PraXitude

Irrelevant said:


> Yeah I don't even really like rock music, but I liked the song they had in the women's promo video.


I love hard rock and metal (I can't stand hip hop, pop, or rap) so I'll take any bone they throw at me. lol


----------



## Trophies

Why is NXT's music selection/themes so much better than the main roster?


----------



## Alright_Mate

KC Armstrong said:


> An excellent wrestler with zero charisma. He should be on 205 Live, not the NXT Champion.


You actually taken any notice in his and Zelina Vega's partnership in recent months?


----------



## AngryConsumer

ADAM COLE BAY BAY! :mark: 

Let's Go, @MarkyWhipwreck!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

THE OVATION FOR COLE !!


----------



## MC

Adam Cole being the enforcer for the group.


----------



## the_hound

this is soo surreal


----------



## Mango13

Strong dressed like AOP lol


----------



## Mox Girl

Roddy in the AOP gear though :lol Reminds me a bit of Angle in the Shield gear HAHA.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ShowStopper said:


> Wow at that reaction for Cole. Holy shit.


SUPERSTAR !!


----------



## RapShepard

That's hard but they also look like mooks in a beat em up arcade game lol


----------



## Amber B

Everything about Kyle O Reily makes me irrationally angry. 

Big dong Cole, though


----------



## MC

Roddy going all AoP!!!


----------



## Oneiros

Strong looks like one of those journalists that were captured by ISIS.


----------



## coreysamson

Roddy taking a page from Kurt Angle's playbook lmfao


----------



## Insomnia

Strong! :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

Roddy and his shitty little head scarf :lol


----------



## Prayer Police

If no one can leave the cage, there won't be tables or weapons.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

coreysamson said:


> Roddy taking a page from Kurt Angle's playbook lmfao


It's hilarious because I've always seen Roddy as little Kurt.


----------



## the_hound

how can you forefit a match that hasn't begun yet, ugh


----------



## MC

The lack of roof comes in play


----------



## Irrelevant

PraXitude said:


> I love hard rock and metal (I can't stand hip hop, pop, or rap) so I'll take any bone they throw at me. lol


:lol All the ones you can't stand are the type of music I like. Regardless, NXT does tend to introduce me to music that I would never find myself listening to normally.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This really doesn't feel like War Games at all, tbh.


----------



## MC

ShowStopper said:


> This really doesn't feel like War Games at all, tbh.


No roof, 3 men in the ring, SHARK CAGES. Yeah it's not.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

I kindof would have liked them taking a page out of TNA's playbook and having a roof that lowers down with weapons at the end. That way you have your cage that you can do spots on, then you have the roof for accuracy, and you also get some plunder to play with.


----------



## Amber B

The Shield of Shelbyville.


----------



## PraXitude

Irrelevant said:


> :lol All the ones you can't stand are the type of music I like. Regardless, NXT does tend to introduce me to music that I would never find myself listening to normally.


Yea NXT is really good at introducing new stuff from all genres. WWE used to do that back in the day but then Vince got greedy (e.g. Edge's theme is one of my favorite songs by Alter Bridge). Now WWE just brings out Flow Rida or whatever his name is and that skinny white dude covered in tats who can't rap. It's so lame.


----------



## Mox Girl

This match is sorta confusing :lol So the match hasn't even started yet? LOL.


----------



## MC

Here we go. O'Riley and Fish!!! Wait the enitre teams comes in now. WTF this isn't wargames now.


----------



## Trifektah

This match sucks. This match sucks. This match sucks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The whole team comes out?! Yeah, this isn't War Games at all. Oh well. The rest of the card was great.


----------



## the_hound

vince has ruined this


----------



## MC

Ambrose Girl said:


> This match is sorta confusing :lol So the match hasn't even started yet? LOL.


Not until the other competitors get in the ring, then it's called the Match beyond.


----------



## Mox Girl

The lull between the teams coming out is a bit of a buzzkill....


----------



## Switchblade Club

They said the whole teams are coming out like 2 weeks ago lol


----------



## Trophies

Spotlight guy is getting fired.


----------



## Prayer Police

lol, did they mess up the lights.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HBKRollins said:


> They said the whole teams are coming out like 2 weeks ago lol


It's still dumb and not War Games.


----------



## JC00

the_hound said:


> vince has ruined this


This is all Triple H


----------



## the_hound

HOLY FUCK, this is gone from meh to fucking mental


----------



## Switchblade Club

ShowStopper said:


> It's still dumb and not War Games.


I guess I just find it dumb to whine and complain when it was announced like 2 weeks ago, you knew what to expect?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Agreed this in not WarGames at all. Not as bad as WWECW but reminds me of it.


----------



## FITZ

Jesus, how many times do we have to be told the match hasn't official started?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

At least the workers are trying. I'll give them that in trying to overcome the mess that the rules are that WWE made for this.


----------



## Mox Girl

Ok I sorta take it back, AOP being in there has woken everything up :lol


----------



## Lok

They threw Strong! :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HBKRollins said:


> I guess I just find it dumb to whine and complain when it was announced like 2 weeks ago, you knew what to expect?


It's different when you actually see it in play. Especially for a match that has a history of having rules that made perfect sense. Why fix something that wasn't broke?


----------



## bme

You're delusional if you thought WWE wasn't gonna put their own spin on the match


----------



## MC

Thank god for the Authors of Pain because this was underwhelming until they came down.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Well.... I was right.


----------



## I am the Storm

Not the right talent, event or storyline to warrant bringing back the iconic War Games, even without the roof.

WWE blew it, IMO.


----------



## Switchblade Club

ShowStopper said:


> It's different when you actually see it in play. Especially for a match that has a history of having rules that made perfect sense. Why fix something that wasn't broke?


Oh I agree with the rules being dumb but I'm just enjoying it for what it is.

The guys are working hard to make it good, its picking up now.


----------



## FITZ

I've enjoyed this plenty. It's very similar to other War Games matches. The fact that guys are coming out two at a time doesn't really change the basic structure of the match.


----------



## the_hound

here comes the weapons


----------



## Dextro

The Aleister Black/Velveteen Dream match makes up for however lackluster this match is


----------



## Amber B

So they're the only smart ones in the match.
WWE loves to fuck up good ideas. Damn.


----------



## Mox Girl

Ahhhh yes Sanity being the smart ones and bringing in weapons :lol


----------



## Prayer Police

[email protected]!!!


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

This match has slowly been getting better. They're winning us back a bit.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Sanity finally living up to their gimmick.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Okay now this match is picking up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FITZ said:


> I've enjoyed this plenty. It's very similar to other War Games matches. The fact that guys are coming out two at a time doesn't really change the basic structure of the match.


Part of the fun in old War Games matches, which were 5 on 5 and not 3 on 3, was the suspense of which guy on each team comes out. That's very different from these rules.


----------



## MC

This is picking up.



WE WANT TABLES.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I'm enjoying this now and I'm really glad to be watching this instead of my Bucks humiliating themselves against the 2-14 Mavericks.


----------



## Amber B

:lmao :lmao
His dumbass :lmao


----------



## I AM Glacier

Could have got epic heel heat for pulling out the tables, telling the crowd to suck it and leaving them outside the cage


----------



## Mango13

I know some of yall are disappointed it's not like the original match, but idk I've been enjoying it so far.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

Sanity is really being booked well here. It is really fitting that they are the guys to bring all the plunder in.


----------



## Mox Girl

LMAO Dain eating the key :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Damn, that is one hairy motherfucker.

:lol


----------



## Switchblade Club

I like this match, fun and hard hitting.


----------



## Trophies

He swallowed the key :lol


----------



## Mra22

Dain!!! :mark:


----------



## Mango13

ShowStopper said:


> Damn, that is one hairy motherfucker.
> 
> :lol


A couple Takeover events ago he got shave your back chants like all match was fucking hilarious


----------



## MC

Dain being awesome as always :mark


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ambrose Girl said:


> Ahhhh yes Sanity being the smart ones and bringing in weapons :lol


Roddy and The Authors should've brought some shields and grenades to go with their riot gear. Cole is a ghost so he'll probably end up flying off the cage.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Dain is the MVP of this match.


----------



## Lok

Dain is on FIRE!


----------



## MC

There are pins now????????



Dain destroying everything. How strong is he???


----------



## Alright_Mate

Not sure what to make of this but nonetheless the big men are killing it.


----------



## I drink and I know things

NXT is so fucking amazing


----------



## RapShepard

This ni99a Killian man, he should be Braun's foil when he goes up the roster.




MC 16 said:


> There are pins now????????
> 
> 
> 
> Dain destroying everything. How strong is he???


Too strong


----------



## Mox Girl

Ok I officially want Sanity to win this now.


----------



## the_hound

i am fucking loving this


----------



## Trophies

2nd ring is the sleeping ring :lol


----------



## American_Nightmare

American_Nightmare said:


> Now I'm sure we all heard the news yesterday.
> 
> For the first time since 2000, we are going to bear witness to WarGames. And it seems as though many fans are filled with excitement and are thrilled over the decision to hold the match in WWE for the first time ever.
> 
> However, the news leaves me very concerned. The fan base has changed dramatically since WarGames was a hot commodity in WCW and there are many matches that were popular when wrestling was in the big boom periods that have been done in present time and nine times out of ten, it fell flat on it's face.
> 
> The thing about WarGames is that the rules and booking philosophies behind it make things very constrained, and I don't think it is going to translate well with today's fans in today's era. I know I've heard the idea expressed that these matches have to be booked a certain way - the heels get the advantage, gang up on the face(s), then the next face comes out (like a hot tag), repeat. It just seems so constrained and limiting and I think once the match comes around, that is going to be a very popular complaint amongst many fans.
> 
> I'm not saying the match itself will be bad, as there is some great talent involved, but this match has never been done in a WWE ring, this meaning the bookers have never been in a situation where they have to put a match such as WarGames all together. What leaves me even more concerned is that there's no Dusty Rhodes to be involved in booking as this was one of many of his brainchildren.
> 
> So as it stands now, I don't think this is going to work and unless I am proven wrong, it should never be done in WWE again after this upcoming TakeOver.


I was proven right.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

This match kindof feels like a Guerrila Warfare in a cage.


----------



## RapShepard

So glad Dain doesn't get the A-Train shave your back chants lol


----------



## Switchblade Club

Oh my god, this match is crazy.


----------



## MC

All the spots are in one ring :lol

Killian Dain AGAIN :mark


----------



## sailord

Dain is Fucking awesome


----------



## the_hound

c'mon nikki don't let us down, get your ass up that cage and fly off it


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

This is a beautiful clusterfuck


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Jesus.

:lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things

I'm glad there have been some hard ways here since they can't blade.


----------



## Trophies

Eric Young with super Cena power.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Dain is bleeding!

:mark: :mark:

Old War Games in the house.


----------



## RapShepard

Trophies said:


> Eric Young with super Cena power.


That's Super Eric power bruh


----------



## Mango13

So far the only really major critique I have is the 2nd ring isn't getting used enough.


----------



## RapShepard

Boo that pussy knee, Seth Rollins would have broke his whole face


----------



## Prayer Police

There's two rings, people!!!


----------



## MC

So who is bumping of the top then?


----------



## RapShepard

I thought they were going to suplex Cole in the middle for sure


----------



## MC

ADAMCOLE BAYBAY


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HOLY SHIT.

:lmao


----------



## the_hound

oh here we go


----------



## Switchblade Club

Wolfe bleeding now


----------



## Mango13

That German tho :mark:


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

Half of the guys in this match are bloody the hard way lmao


----------



## I am the Storm

"MAMA MIA!" one too many times has made me mute my headphones.


----------



## Trophies

Oh shit. Blood on that table spot.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Fuck, Wolfe's cut open.


----------



## RapShepard

Damn Wolfe is fucked up, he got that Hardcore Holly gash


----------



## Switchblade Club

MAMA MIA


----------



## the_hound

WAIT WHAT NO WAY


----------



## I drink and I know things

Wolfe is bloody as fuck


----------



## MC

Adam Cole jumping off the top then :mark


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

BIG MAN COAST TO COAST!


----------



## Mango13

Dain with the Coast to Coast :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police

Damn, Wolf's head has been busted up.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Killian Dain is having his breakout match here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

JESUS CHRiST.


----------



## the_hound

i guess thats why we have no roof


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Man this has been awesome. Really has picked up.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

This match is absolutely nuts.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Well that was anti-climactic


----------



## MC

Please don't die


----------



## Switchblade Club

Yea this match is awesome!


----------



## Trophies

Ok Jesus...glad that wasn't right on the mat.


----------



## Mango13

This has been fucking great. Survivor Series has zero chance at topping this event.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Dain is so f*cking impressive. 

This match has been complete chaos!


----------



## RapShepard

Why is the ref soooo fucking bronze lol


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

WOW


----------



## American_Nightmare

Mango13 said:


> This has been fucking great. Survivor Series has zero chance at topping this event.


I'm confident it will.


----------



## Mra22

This match is amazing


----------



## Mango13

RapShepard said:


> Why is the ref soooo fucking bronze lol


He watched to much Jersey Shore before getting on the plane.


----------



## Mox Girl

This match took awhile to get going but now it's super nuts and a bunch of fun.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

This is crazy


----------



## Dibil13

Wolfe is fucked up


----------



## Dextro

RapShepard said:


> Why is the ref soooo fucking bronze lol


haha yeah dude like a comical shade of bronze


----------



## Switchblade Club

ADAM COLE BAYBAY


----------



## TripleG

So I wasn't able to watch the show live. 

How is it?


----------



## RapShepard

Mango13 said:


> He watched to much Jersey Shore before getting on the plane.


Shit is ridiculous lol.





Dextro said:


> haha yeah dude like a comical shade of bronze


Somebody has to teach him about properly tanning





TripleG said:


> So I wasn't able to watch the show live.
> 
> How is it?


Leave the thread go watch when you can


----------



## Trophies

Can somebody check on Wolfe?


----------



## EC3 •

Ellering keeps checking up on Wolfe


----------



## AngryConsumer

Adam Cole owns this world! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

What a match. Imagine how sore these guys will be tomorrow morning?


----------



## Mox Girl

Ehhhh finish was a bit anticlimactic tbh.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

TripleG said:


> So I wasn't able to watch the show live.
> 
> How is it?


I'm not exaggerating when I say it rivals, if not surpasses TakeOver Chicago. Strongly recommend it.


----------



## Mango13

Trophies said:


> Can somebody check on Wolfe?


He hit his head super hard on that table spot.


----------



## bme

That. Match. Was. Awesome


----------



## Prayer Police

So, Young used the chair against himself?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Well. That match started off slow but it picked up and it turned into a fun ass match. Although I will say it was not as chaotic as I thought it would be.


----------



## Trophies

Adam Cole gets the win!

LOOK AT THE CARNAGE!


----------



## Switchblade Club

What a great show!

All the matches were good to great.


----------



## Nolo King

That was a fun Takeover.

The main event was really boring though, but it was a fun show. Doesn't really stand up to the classic Takeover's we are used to, but it was still enjoyable.

I'd give it a 7.5/10. Main event really brought it down for me. A few cool spots, but the match is a glorified cage match.


----------



## the_hound

wolfies head is ripped open


----------



## Insomnia

Good match!


----------



## Mra22

Awesome that they actually let blood be in the match


----------



## American_Nightmare

Well I did say it would flop, and it did.


----------



## RiverFenix

Wolfe cracked the back of his head on the second table in that super german spot. Bleeding everywhere and probably concussed - at best.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Slow start, weird rules but WarGames delivers once again.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Damn, Wolfe is a mess.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Mad match but an underwhelming finish.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Ambrose Girl said:


> Ehhhh finish was a bit anticlimactic tbh.


Unless ring exploded and it was a no contest, it was going to end some way like it did. How could you top some of those spots?


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

I love how everybody is an absolute corpse. This match was a war and I loved it. I don't even mind the finish being somewhat small, these guys destroyed eachother for so long. Awesome stuff.


----------



## RapShepard

Fucking Adam Cole and his fucking noggin man lol. But he's over as shit lol


----------



## wkc_23

Wolfe got fucked up. Kudos to him for continuing there towards the end.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Ambrose Girl said:


> Ehhhh finish was a bit anticlimactic tbh.


I didn't mind no way the finish would have been that crazy most in wargames aren't.


Great PPV, :applause


now enjoy that feeling tonight guys cause WWE will fuck up Survivor Series like usual :deanfpalm


----------



## Mox Girl

The match would have been better if they'd cut out all the stuff at the start :lol But then it wouldn't have been War Games, I guess?


----------



## MC

Clusterfuck but a fun one. Killian Dain looked fantastic and a beast. The result was predictable but that doesn’t really matter. Good match. Wolfe really looked hurt throughout the match.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Adam Cole is really over. wow.


----------



## Prayer Police

it's only 9:30pm, wtf?


----------



## wkc_23

Fuck man, get Wolfe some help.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

It was a cool match, but it's def getting the NXT overrated push a bit


----------



## Dibil13

So Nikki, Wolfe and Dain have all had their breakout performances now. EY's turn next?:lol


----------



## bme

Thought the match was for the tag belts


----------



## Desecrated

Main event was a great spotfest. Match was entirely pointless as it felt like only a showcase for Strong vs Cole's hatred.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Good luck to SS tomorrow trying to top this card.

:lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

COLE IS THE F*CKING MAN !


----------



## Mox Girl

Haha Cole going for the door but having to be told it can't be opened  Cos Dain ate the key remember :lol


----------



## Ace

Match dragged and a lot of the spots were to choreographed or safe as fuck.

*** 3/4

Good show overall.


----------



## sailord

I really enjoyed this Dain came out of this match looking like a star at least for me


----------



## MrJT

it was alright

Survivor Series will be far better.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

That started off slow and wasn't the bloody mess of the old school War Games...but Damn that was a fun match to watch. Total mayhem. I thought this might be the first time I was disappointed by a Takeover...NXT delivers again. Great show.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

ShowStopper said:


> Good luck to SS tomorrow trying to top this card.
> 
> :lol


I know right? This will more than likely piss all over Survior Series.


----------



## Ace

I think the mens 5 v 5 and Shield-New Day match will be better than that main event.


----------



## American_Nightmare

I believe AJ and Lesnar will be match of the decade.


----------



## Mango13

ShowStopper said:


> Good luck to SS tomorrow trying to top this card.
> 
> :lol


Survivor Series has one of the strongest cards to go up against a Takeover in a long time and it still has zero chance.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

Ohno vs Lars: ***
Dream/Black: ****
4 Way: ***1/2
Almas/Drew: ****1/4
War Games: ****1/2
That was a near perfect show. Best WWE show of the year for me.


----------



## Ace

Dream-Black *** 3/4
Fatal 4 way *** 1/2
Drew-Cien ****
War games *** 3/4

Great show top to bottom, which probably would have been much better if they made the main shorter and gave that time to the women's fatal 4 way.

8/10.



The Raw Smackdown said:


> I know right? This will more than likely piss all over Survior Series.


 As a whole it wont get close to topping it. But I think there are 1 or 2 matches which will beat the best match on this card.


----------



## wkc_23

I thought the PPV was real strong. But imo, Survivor Series can top it.. 


Never thought I'd ever say a main roster PPV could top an NXT one :lol


----------



## Crasp

What a lovely PPV.


----------



## MC

Ohno vs Lar: **1/2 
Short but effective, made Sullivant looks strong

Black vs Dream: ****
Good build, good story, good match, good everything. Black impresses once again and Dream has made me a believer

Women’s fatal 4 way: ***½
Short but good. My last fav won the match but I don’t mind too much. Nikki looked great, so did Peyton. 

Almas vs McIntyre: ****¼ 
Really good match with a finish that shocked the life out of me. Almas has risen from the guy that jobbed to the guy who rulled NXT!!!! The finish came out of nowhere, to the point I think they changed the result then. Drew Looks hurt. 
Wargames: ****
Clusterfuck but a fun one. Killian Dain looked fantastic and a beast. The result was predictable but that doesn’t really matter. Good match. Wolfe really looked hurt throughout the match. 

Overall: 8.5/10 show


----------



## Dragonballfan

ShowStopper said:


> Good luck to SS tomorrow trying to top this card.
> 
> :lol


Did you expect anything less? :ha


Everything in SS will be overbooked to all hell including the 5 on 5 tag match I'm sure, gotta make Shane look strong there :eyeroll


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Lars vs Ohno - **
Black vs Dream - *** 3/4
Fatal 4 way - ***1/2
NXT Title Match - ***3/4
War Games - ****

Overall 7/10

I'm actually pretty confident Survivor Series will be better just from Shield vs New Day alone


----------



## Insomnia

Good show.


----------



## Jedah

Black/Dream was the match of the night.

War Games was the car crash it needed to be with the right result. I'm just disappointed Roddy didn't turn heel.

I expected more from the fatal 4 way, to be honest. The NXT championship match was good but it's a very puzzling booking decision. Andrade isn't exactly the right kind of guy to find himself in the Undisputed Era's crosshairs since that's clearly the big story that NXT is going to push.

Survivor Series has an OK chance at topping this with Shield/New Day, Usos/Bar, the men's match, and if Brock doesn't phone it in. We'll see what happens.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Law said:


> I think the mens 5 v 5 and Shield-New Day match will be better than that main event.


Shield/New Day will 100% be better than anything on that card lol


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Wolfe just lying there not moving.


----------



## Ace

MC 16 said:


> Ohno vs Lar: **1/2
> Short but effective, made Sullivant looks strong
> 
> Black vs Dream: ****
> Good build, good story, good match, good everything. Black impresses once again and Dream has made me a believer
> 
> Women’s fatal 4 way: ***½
> Short but good. My last fav won the match but I don’t mind too much. Nikki looked great, so did Peyton.
> 
> Almas vs McIntyre: ****¼
> Really good match with a finish that shocked the life out of me. Almas has risen from the guy that jobbed to the guy who rulled NXT!!!! The finish came out of nowhere, to the point I think they changed the result then. Drew Looks hurt.
> Wargames: ****
> Clusterfuck but a fun one. Killian Dain looked fantastic and a beast. The result was predictable but that doesn’t really matter. Good match. Wolfe really looked hurt throughout the match.
> 
> Overall: 8.5/10 show


 I actually had the main at **** 1/2 before it started to drag and become ridiculous with the safe/choreographed spots.

Match should have finished with a Cole Elbow drop from the top and you would have made a star and finished the show on a high.


----------



## Crasp

Ohno vs Lars: **1/2
Dream/Black: ****1/5
4 Way: ***3/4
Almas/Drew: **** (an extra 1/4* for Almas winning!)
War Games: ***3/4


----------



## southrnbygrace

I may watch the remainder if the matches tomorrow on mute, I will say, that was NOT a classic Wargames Match. It was, however a really good double steel cage match without a roof. 
@ambrosegirl Dirty Dutch Mantel aka Zeb Colter is twice as hairy as the big hairy guy in this one.


----------



## wkc_23

Law said:


> I think the mens 5 v 5 and Shield-New Day match will be better than that main event.


I agree. Both of those matches should be amazing. Not to mention, AJ/Lesnar could be pretty good stuff as well.


----------



## bme

Thought the show overall was great. 

WarGames (best WarGames I've seen) & Black/Dream were great
Lars/Ohno was very good
Drew/Almas was good
4way was ok


----------



## Mox Girl

I think this show was really good cos it all killer, no filler. The most fillery bit was the start of the War Games match actually :lol That was a bit slow, it didn't get really get going till all the teams were in.


----------



## Mordecay

Well, fun PPV. I didn't see the opener or the Andrade/Cien match because of my internet, but what I saw was pretty good. Black/VD was really good. The 4 way was about what I've expected, and the War Games was fun, but it dragged. I will watch the rest later.

To finish, I would say today was the day that VD and Peyton became stars.


----------



## Ace

I actually started to fall asleep towards the end of that War games match.

Dragged hard...


----------



## TD Stinger

I know people might not agree with this, but this felt like one of the weaker Takeovers this year. And that's not to say it was bad. Far from it. It was really good. But not without it's issues.

Sullivan vs. Ohno: It was OK. Just an OK, basic match.. It seems like they want to make Lars NXT's Braun Strowman but they have a long way to go in that regard IMO.

Black vs. Dream: MOTN for me. Great build. Great storytelling in the match. Great action. And a great conclusion after the match.

Women's 4 Way: This was good. But not really, really good. It was just passably good.

McIntyre vs. Almas: Ok be honest here, how many people would have loved the match if Almas had lost? You take that out and you have what was a good match but also one that didn't have a lot of heat to it. Both men worked together well, Zelina was great. But it lacked that special something to make it more than just good.

War Games: It wasn't flawless. It didn't really get going until AOP got in. And it went a little longer than it needed to. And the finish was kind of weak. But damn it, they went to war with each other. We got blood, we got some cool spots, we got dangerous spots, etc.

Again, a good show. But compared to other Takeovers this year, this felt like the weakest.


----------



## MarkHunt

Is Drew McIntyre on the Jinder Mahal diet? He's looking far more muscular and ripped than the last time I saw him.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

It ended like War Games match should. It is a war of attrition that like a regular match. The guys were selling it like a war and it was. The match would have flowed easier as 5v5 but it did way better than 98 and 2000 war games which were not good. ****

I am glad they added the rule about not leaving the cage since the roof was missing.

The crowd wasn't that great all night. They hardly popped for anything. All the matches delivered. I hope they do war games again with just two teams and a longer more heated person feud.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Show was easy to watch and digest with no real weak match at all. Even Onho and Lars had a fun slugfest to start. There wasn't any real big blow away match this time, but the Black/Dream match and War Games both were really great. 

Overall, another great Takeover, but there have been better.


----------



## the_hound

svs topping this nxt, haha away take yer face for a shite


----------



## Beatles123

American_Nightmare said:


> Well I did say it would flop, and it did.


I think you're very alone in that.


----------



## ka4life1

This show felt very different to any NXT shows of the past,
I'm not sure what to think.

Never liked war games of the past because i felt the camera angle was lopsided and it felt the same here.

I'm happy Drew is out of the main event picture,
His style seems so outdated and i still cant shrug off the fact his a former member of 3mb,
Its like having Jinder as world champion or something.

Will get hate for saying this,
But outside of Indie marks the Undisputed Era feel very flat to me.

Bobby Fish is the only one i think has something about him,
The other two would struggle not to get crickets in the cruiserweight division in my opinion.

They have a long long way to to go before they get to the DIY, Shield,KO,Sami,Joe,Shinsuke,Asuka level,
I certainly don't look forward to seeing more of them on NXT.

I'm happy to be proved wrong though.



I'll sleep on it and see how i feel in the morning,
but for some reason this show left a funny taste in my mouth and i'm not sure why.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ

Late to the takeover party(First time watching it) and it definitely lived up to the hype. HHH is a genius.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Black vs Velveteen told a great story. Aside from that match, it was a decent, watchable show, with nothing particularly special or exciting taking place. Survivor Series has the potential to blow this show away.


----------



## Frost99

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Shield/New Day will 100% be better than anything on that card lol


*NOPE*.......at least from _"build up/ story telling"_ POV the #WCW2000 booking of the *HEAT* Shield vs. the *STALE* Day pales in comparison to the story Dream/Black told 2nite. Sure SSeries may break the streak of NXT > Main Roster but for that to happen you needed over 40 % of SSeries to have so called "part timer's / Legends from anther Era" fill in the "main event" gap in the 5 on 5 match #WWELogic.

2nite was all about Dream/Black IMO given that fan reaction, I was pleasantly surprised by Cien winning but again *PLEASANT *being the key word there, not a fan of Lars and the push yet to come given his #Look, the women well I was hoping Payton would have won I mean really I didn't need Auska/Ember again, in fact it would have been better if Ember lost and had a stare down with Auska after the match foreshadowing a main roster feud but alas.

While it wasn't "War Games" without a roof the NXT update served very well, all 9 men got the chance to shine quite bright, the UEra won the match, more teases of Roddy/Cole, I think the AOP move on here right? Think rED Dragon will certainly wok well with Sanity and I hope Drew isn't too hurt the idea of a Roddy/Drew/Cien & Cole F4Way in Philly sounds tempting, also looking forward to what happens with Johnny Wrestling in 2018 on the brand as well.

Certainly this may be the _*"weakest"*_ Takeover of the year but that's NOT an insult considering you had to deal with San Antonio, Chicago, Orlando & Brooklyn III. Really great job all around 2nite. 

Best of luck to the "Main Roster" but please #WWELogic DON'T Fuck it Up


----------



## sailord

All I have to say I enjoyed the whole card top from bottom don't really care about star ratings like most. My favorite moment was Almas winning I didn't think it would happen was sure drew would win. my favorite Match tho was black vs dream both came out looking like stars.


----------



## Ace

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932088145302118400
The year of inflated star ratings continues.


----------



## Beatles123

All of you who were saying there would be a pussified wargames were wrong :lol Weapons, bleeding, Top-of-the-cage dives...this was AWESOME!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

The wargames match was a fun watch, Undisputed Era getting the win was the right decision.


----------



## Ace

Beatles123 said:


> All of you who were saying there would be a* pussified *wargames were wrong :lol Weapons, bleeding, Top-of-the-cage dives...this was AWESOME!


 Did you not see 7 men standing in the one place ready to catch the other 2 performing a spot?

This looks stupid, don't pretend otherwise.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932087321268285442
You can _try_ justify it with 2-3 (pushing it) but fucking 7 of them :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things

All 5 Takeovers this year have been excellent shows, but I think San Antonio is the only one I'd rank below this. Orlando, Chicago, and Brooklyn were all fucking amazing.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Frost99 said:


> *NOPE*.......at least from _"build up/ story telling"_ POV the #WCW2000 booking of the *HEAT* Shield vs. the *STALE* Day


Sorry but lost me there. Especially when "Stale day" has the feud of the year an arguable match of the year with the Usos (pick which every match between the 2 you want) on there resume this year in the E. 

I know the cool thing to do is to shit on the main roster but SS is a damn good card


----------



## Beatles123

Law said:


> Did you not see 7 men standing in the one place ready to catch the other 2 performing a spot?


And?

Besides, it was done quite well. The landing was swift, and you never actually saw them until the last moment. It looked more impactful then most of those spots do.

I really don't see how that detracts from anything.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

But this was another great Takeover as a whole. Like I keep saying...The Takeover's is the one thing in WWE that is consistent in quality and it's great to see.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

As someone with a phobia of heights, man when Cole and Roddy where up there on top of that cage exchanging blows...I was honestly cringing thinking someone might end up dead


----------



## Beatles123

GimmeABreakJess said:


> As someone with a phobia of heights, man when Cole and Roddy where up there on top of that cage exchanging blows...I was honestly cringing thinking someone might end up dead


^ This

"PLEASE DON'T DIE!" was said by me before the crowd started it!


----------



## TBreeze

Loved that pop for Peyton.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Pretty good overall.

Ohno vs Lars was as I expected.

The women's 4 way kind of flubbed IMO. Could have been better. Also, it felt sort of weird having Ember win it and then Asuka present her with the title. I know they are friends, but, it's notable that Ember couldn't beat Asuka and had to wait until she left to win the belt....it's like celebrating how good at second place you are.

Dream vs Black was good. Black's character is so good; "welcome to infamy" lulz.

Almas and McIntyre was better than I thought it would be, Drew's athleticism and bumping ability is pretty insane for a dude of his size. I can see why WWe has always had a vested interest in him.

War Games is essentially exactly what I thought it would be. The highlights of the match for me were without a doubt Kyle O Reilly smashing himself in the face with a chair and bumping like a mad man...his armbar with the chain was pretty cool too...did Raunallo call it "Arm-ageddon"?? LOL, that guy is so corny.


----------



## FITZ

Kink_Brawn said:


> The women's 4 way kind of flubbed IMO. Could have been better. Also, it felt sort of weird having Ember win it and then Asuka present her with the title. I know they are friends, but, it's notable that Ember couldn't beat Asuka and had to wait until she left to win the belt....it's like celebrating how good at second place you are.


It makes for good material later on if they have a feud on Raw or Smackdown.


----------



## AngryConsumer

My only real qualm was booking Ember over, then having Asuka present the title. 

Ember is a great worker, but her character development has struggled mightily and, to me, didn't seem to have much momentum coming in.

I would've been perfectly fine with any of Royce (more so), Cross or Kairi coming out on top over Ember.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

FITZ said:


> It makes for good material later on if they have a feud on Raw or Smackdown.


I guess, but currently, it just makes Ember seem like sort of a hand-me-down champion.


----------



## RainmakerV2

The biggest takeaway from this for me was that Velveteen Dream is a fucking STAR.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Seems like we'll be getting War Games going forward every year:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932107298385874944


----------



## DJ Punk

Damn that Wolfe guy got fucked up. Lots of cool fun spots. Damn fun match.

Anyone think that wasn't intentional when Kyle O'reilly hit himself with the chair after it sprang back from hitting the rope? Either way it was funny af lol. Someone should post a gif of it.


----------



## Mr.S

Law said:


> Did you not see 7 men standing in the one place ready to catch the other 2 performing a spot?
> 
> This looks stupid, don't pretend otherwise.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932087321268285442
> You can _try_ justify it with 2-3 (pushing it) but fucking 7 of them :lmao


That is how wrestling is. Every fuc*king suicide dive into more than 1 person. People stand to take AJ's Phenomenal Elbow when they could easily move away (Even a child could). That is how wrestling has always been.


----------



## Ace

Mr.S said:


> That is how wrestling is. Every fuc*king suicide dive into more than 1 person. People stand to take AJ's Phenomenal Elbow when they could easily move away (Even a child could). That is how wrestling has always been.


 Except their disoriented in that case.

This is 7 guys standing at the same spot which you can visibly see trying to catch them.

You can hide with a few but 7 of them that close together fpalm


----------



## dreammaster

I don't know how survivor series will be able to top war games 10/10


----------



## jacobrgroman

so it's been a while for me and I don't know if I'll read the whole thread/comments nor do I expect anyone to read my own, but I thoroughly enjoyed this show, as I do most every nxt show.

lars/ohno was a solid <10 minute opener and did what it was supposed to which was give lars a big win over a tough opponent. 3.5/5
black/dream was tied for my favourite match of the night. I knew black could go hard but we hadn't really seen vd in a tough strike fest and he delivered. 4.5/5
I predicted cross to win but was very pleased with the match and outcome of the women's match. four-ways are hard and IMO they delivered 3.75/5
I honestly _did not_ expect a title change here. I'm actually kind of glad it happened though. nothing against drew but I kind of found him a bit boring as champ. I can't wait to see the idolo era begin. 3.25/5
I tried not to have incredible expectations for war games as I've found they're usually really good or pretty damn bad, although I think a lot of that had to do with the fact that wcw booking was terrible for some of those mid-late 90s ones, and nxt has a great track record of delivering on their shows and matches. needless to say, I loved this. wasn't sure how I'd like having BOTH members of the team enter the ring after the time went off but I think it worked alright. lotta cool spots, got to see someone bleed (although I'm pretty sure that was accidental/hard way) and the right team definitely won. 4.5/5


----------



## Pizzamorg

Just finished WarGames. Wow was half of the arena empty? Things must be REALLY bad over there. 

Personally, I thought it was a great show with some really poor commentary throughout. Not sure why they added Ohno getting squashed to kick off the card, dude must be in the doghouse and I was surprised by both title changes, although Asuka passing on the torch made sense of Moon’s win and McIntyre is basically ready made to walk straight into the SDL or Raw Main Event scene and if that is why they had him drop the title already, I am okay with it. 

The match I was most excited for on the card did not disappoint save for a rather abrupt (and possibly botched? Like what was all that about with the ref not being able to get Dream out of the ropes and just giving up?) finish which could have easily killed the crowd if not for the little post match bit. I just love how on a TakeOver performers just take it to whole other levels because this match… blimey. I just can’t believe how good the chemistry is between Dream and Black, our two resident psychopaths. This was a competitive, well worked and intelligent match that I thoroughly enjoyed. Dream has made himself a star. 

Talking about the War Games itself, I have to be honest… if Vince meddled with this match then for once, I think you deserve a round of applause. Maybe it is because I didn’t grow up with it but I always thought the War Games matches were rubbish when I visited them as an adult but every change made here makes the match better, makes the match… good.

I thoroughly enjoyed this orchestra of chaos, guys put their bodies on the line and committed to making this a success, I had no idea who was pretending and who was rocked… or if there was a difference. If people weren’t stars already going into this, they came out of this gleaming regardless of the result. Plus, blood! The splatter on the table especially, looks like Wolfe almost decapitated himself. Once again, Main Roster needs to take notes from the so called “Developmental”.


----------



## Banez

Law said:


> Except their disoriented in that case.
> 
> This is 7 guys standing at the same spot which you can visibly see trying to catch them.
> 
> You can hide with a few but 7 of them that close together fpalm


And crowd was entertained by it.

Stop being nitpicky on spots and stop trying to take wrestling serious. Your post here screams "OMG BUT THEY COULD HAVE JUST STEPPED AWAY" which means you take it more serious than most people in the audience.


----------



## 751161

Really enjoyed the show. Shame about Drew's injury.

I thought Almas might win, but it still surprised me a lot. I think Ember will make for a good Women's Champion, looking forward to it.

All the matches were good to great. I pretty much enjoyed everything from top to bottom. Some matches didn't reach the heights I was hoping, but everything was solid overall. The WarGames ended up being a lot better than I thought it would, some really cool moments & absolute carnage. All guys killed it. 

It's a close race between Dream/Black and the WarGames for MOTN for me. They were both really good.


----------



## HankHill_85

Very good show. It gets said every Takeover, but the main roster has their work cut out for them.

Lars/Ohno was OK, good to see Sullivan get pushed a little harder in the ring by someone as skilled as Ohno.

Black/Dream..........I mean..................holy fucking shit. Stole the whole damn show that early into it! Great storytelling, fantastic action, and a star-making performance by Dream. That match is what professional wrestling is about. Well fucking done!

The Women's Title fourway had a tough job of trying to follow the previous match, but it was fun in its own right. I still question the decision months ago to have Asuka simply leave NXT without being properly defeated for the title, but whatever. Hope Moon gets a good run with it.

McIntyre/Almas was good, but the douchebag smarks chanting "3MB" at Drew was dumb. It's baffling how quick some people turn on a wrestler. I was surprised Almas won the title as Drew didn't have much of a substantial run, but in the end, he tore his bicep so he'll be on the shelf anyway. Good for Almas though, he's one of those guys who spent a lot of time on his back putting over other guys who moved on to better things, so nice to see him given a chance to take the ball and run with it.

War Games: violent, chaotic garbage wrestling, but *FUN* as hell. Good to see some blood (funny how it was only all of Sanity who bled), and some of those spots were insane. The right team won and the right guy got the pin.


----------



## Old School Icons

Starting the show off with Sullivan/OhNo was a really boring start but thankfully not too long. Sullivan's ridiculous facial expressions did not help matters. They didn't make him look like a bad ass, they made him look like a jacked up Marcus Louis. He has some way to go yet. 










Black/Dream could easily have been an NXT title match. Outstanding, I can't really add anymore than that. 

Fatal Four Way was a plus straight away because the crowd was into all of the women involved. Billie & Peyton though :damn 

Was a good fatal four way and everyone had their moment although Sane botching breaking up the pin was the only mark I have against the match although I'm sure that was more a miscommunication. 

The match had to end after that finisher though, that was perfectly executed by the winner. Ember Moon does deserves a run, it will be quite interesting who will go after her first and it was a nice moment where Asuka handed the title to her. 

Its a pity none of the NXT women ever got the chance to get the huge boost of being the one to dethrone Asuka but I understand ending the undefeated streak for someone on the main roster probably makes more sense at Wrestlemania now. 

McIntyre/Almas was a surprisingly intense and fast paced match. I really enjoyed it. Minor points to the fans chanting "3MB" and credit to the people who booed them for it. I was delighted to see Almas win, would never have thought he would be in position to be champion a few months ago but this alliance with Zelina Vega has really raised him up. They make a really compelling on screen duo. 

War Games was a chaotic popcorn match that I just sat back enjoying the fun madness unfold once all the teams were in there. Holy f**k Wolfe was a bloody mess, nasty cut he got. I was grinning like an idiot when the weapons starting flying about, it was like one of those chaotic multiman hardcore matches from decades ago. When O'Reilly smashed himself in the face with the chair, intended or not that was hilarious. 

Undisputed were my pick to win but lets be fair, everybody in the match put in a real shift and I hope WarGames comes back next year. There were no titles on the line, just three teams beating the absolute crap of each other, sometimes that's all you need. 

It was a really good wrestling show, not the best or weakest TakeOver but plenty of enjoyable things here.


----------



## GTL2

I haven't seen the PPV but a few things are obvious

The amount of comment it's generated here alone is awesome - they must have done something right. It's strange how much more is spent on NXT now than 5 years ago but in general, there is less to talk about on these boards and 1/3 of that seems to be speculation about who will be the next signing.

Lars and Velveteen have been the standouts (together with SP) at NXT live shows for me and cool to see this translating to the PPV stage. It wouldn't surprise me if Lars is the hottest thing in WWE (not just NXT) in 2 years time. Velveteen will be big also. Maybe the only thing that could stop him is his ego. He comes across has having no lack of it and in the hyperbitchy world of pro wrestling, he could make enemies

Almas winning the title was unexpected. It's a good thing though. McIntyre needs to move up and this sets up a kind of temporary champion for the next big one to beat. Maybe Black or Cole. Almas is a great wrestler but he's almost come from nowhere and I don't get the sense of a long term champion.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Leave it to the WWE to completely change and make War Games not be War games...


----------



## Mr. I

Stinger Fan said:


> Leave it to the WWE to completely change and make War Games not be War games...


90% of War Games matches were shit, dude.


----------



## Sensei Utero

Dunno how it's been received on here, but I thought that the War Games match lived up to its potential. It was just sports entertainment at its finest to me in terms of a match. Nice to see some blood in there too, which is a rarity these days. Hopefully the match type gets moved to the main roster soon. All guys involved played their parts well. Loved the spots.


----------



## Heel To Face

Dream vs Black was perfect in ever way. WWE creative should stop looking down on NXT or acting like everything on the main roster is so much different. You dont need your champ to get pinned all the time to start a feud or bring back a washed up old guy from the past to get someone over what ever that means. 

Both Dream and Black helped make each other better in only 1 match and in the simplest way. That is what wrestling is all about. Not sacrificing your whole entire roster and years to try and build up 1 guy and not build up anyone along the way. 


NXT Takeovers never fails to deliver!


----------



## Daniel97

Whoever was the agent for the Black/Dream match needs to be the agent for every main event of every PPV. Greatness.

The last 3 Takeovers have been unreal. In 10 years time people will look back on these shows as classics.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Dude, Velveeten vs Black was so freacking good. Great psychology, in ring work and fued overall. I would love Velveeten to win but I'm ok with Black taking the win. Rest of the show was good or ok to me, nothing more.


----------



## BornBad

Once again NXT delivers on of the best show of year in America even if i don't watch it a weekly basic. 

The only dark point of the night was Drew tearing his bicep


----------



## TJQ

*Lars Sullivan vs Kassius Ohno ***1/2*
Did exactly what it needed to do, it was short and hit hard. Great sprint to start off the show, I will never get tired of my boy throwin elbows.

*Aleister Black vs Velveteen Dream ****1/4*
Good lord, this was AMAZING. They did a great job with having an obvious experience/skill gap between them, but at no point did Dream ever look like he didn't belong. Dream's selling, mannerisms and remarks he was making throughout the match added so much to it for me. Neither of them glossed over the little things, which gave us great moments like Black looking away to not give Dream the satisfaction of looking at his dancing. They played up the story in a huge way, with a bunch of callbacks to being tied up in the ropes which was really cool. I came into this having only seen a few clips of Dream on twitter, and came out of it wanting to see more. Obviously my love for Black goes without saying, but having no experience with Dream prior he was the star of this match for me.

*Ember Moon vs Nikki Cross vs Kairi Sane vs Peyton Royce ****








If it were up to me I would not have picked Ember to win, but what can ya do lol
*
Drew McIntyre (c) vs Andrade Almas ****
A pretty good display of speed and persistence vs strength, whenever Drew hit he was hitting hard but Almas kept swarming him and worming his way out of slams and big set ups. Despite some amazing spurts and sequences, a lot of the match just felt par for the course.

*War Games Match *
eh, i actually got really bored with this. not going to try and think about it. 

​


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

KOR did WORK in this match. Everyone's entitled to a :lmao moment in their career


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932082656447168512


----------



## Reservoir Angel

The follow 3 random opinions are offered by someone who doesn't watch NXT on any sort of remotely regular basis and is thus largely unaware of any previous events that may colour the PPV itself in a different light. These opinions are offered purely as an immediate impressions, having no deep thought at all put into them:

1. Aleister Black vs the Velveteen Dream was the match of the night. Because holy shit.

2. I give no single fucks about Andrade Almas so seeing Drew lose to him fucking sucked.

3. The WarGames match was fucking stupid and I really did not enjoy it. Any time I find myself constantly checking the timestamp to see how long is left of something, it's not a good sign. I knew going in that it would be either be an incredible classic, or stupid overdone clusterfuck bullshit and surprising nobody, it was the latter.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Mr. I said:


> 90% of War Games matches were shit, dude.


Some of them were pretty horrible but this wasn't a War Games match by any means


----------



## Piers

Zelina's clothes last night though kada


----------



## ObsoleteMule

Heel To Face said:


> Dream vs Black was perfect in ever way. WWE creative should stop looking down on NXT or acting like everything on the main roster is so much different. You dont need your champ to get pinned all the time to start a feud or bring back a washed up old guy from the past to get someone over what ever that means.
> 
> Both Dream and Black helped make each other better in only 1 match and in the simplest way. That is what wrestling is all about. Not sacrificing your whole entire roster and years to try and build up 1 guy and not build up anyone along the way.
> 
> 
> NXT Takeovers never fails to deliver!


Can you imagine a roster where most of the booking was as carefully crafted as this Black vs VD feud. I can guarantee ratings would be up if WWE didnt bullshit.

They obviously have writers capable of making compelling feuds


----------



## JafarMustDie

The first match & Ember Moon winning ruined it for me. If Nikki or Peyton won, and Dunne/Gargano was on the card, then this would've been one of the best Takeovers. The whole women's match was average and spammed with finishers anyway. 

It was still good though, Black/Dream delivered one of the best matches of the year, they really did tell a story perfectly. 

Almas managed to pull a great match out of Drew, he really deserved that win. I jumped outta my chair when Drew didn't kick out. 

Last match was pretty entertaining. I enjoyed it!


----------



## michael_3165

Didn't the original war games happen in a cage with a roof on it?


----------



## Chibi_Chan_10

michael_3165 said:


> Didn't the original war games happen in a cage with a roof on it?


Yeah, it did Triple H said in an interview that it wouldn't have one because it is a different time and style of wrestling and to allow high spots of the top basically.


----------



## michael_3165

Chibi_Chan_10 said:


> Yeah, it did Triple H said in an interview that it wouldn't have one because it is a different time and style of wrestling and to allow high spots of the top basically.


So they wanted to take short-cuts instead of building a logical, psychologically sound match without bells and whistles? Nice


----------

